# Favorite meals while sailing...



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Sailors, Chefs, Gourmands, and the otherwise beneficiaries of good cooking...in the interest of fun, *what are some of your favorite foods, dishes, meals while cruising?*

One of my most memorable and favorite dishes was a Curry Chicken I was cooking as we were entering Swan Creek in Rock Hall. The curry was simmering gently in the galley.

This is an easy dish to assemble and only uses ONE pot. Gotta love that eh.

1 # Chicken Thighs, skin removed
2 ea. Sweet Onions, sliced thin
6-8 ea Garlic cloves, sliced thin
1 ea. Carrot, small dice
2 cups Peas
Olive Oil
Curry 
1 cup Long Grain Rice (Basmati is my favorite)
2 cups Chicken Broth/Stock/Bouillon

Rub curry on chicken and let marinate. Heat pot, add olive oil and brown chicken. Add onions & carrots and lightly brown. Add garlic, rice, and lightly toast. Add broth, cover pot, and cook for 15 minutes. Add peas and continue to cook for 3-5 minutes or until rice and peas are cooked to your desire.

Hope you try it and enjoy it. Substitute chicken with or add; shrimp, lobster, clams, mussels, or most anything else, just a couple of my favorites. Of course lots of other ingredients could be added, as they say, there are as many curries as their are stars in the sky.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

When cruising, sometime I do a dish that my wife taught me. Its called (and I am translating form Portuguese) "drunk chicken".

Now, drunk chicken is easy to do on a boat.

1 Chicken remove skin if you don't like (I remove some and leave some for taste)
1 Chicken soup (the dry powder ones, you know... just add water)
1 onion cut in small pieces.
1 beer or 2 depends on chicken size.

dump all in a casserole and let boil until meat is done.

When done, eat. Attention, stains are hard to remove from teak!

Becarefull, temptation to drink beer might increase required beer bottle quantity!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> When cruising, sometime I do a dish that my wife taught me. Its called (and I am translating form Portuguese) "drunk chicken".
> 
> Now, drunk chicken is easy to do on a boat.
> 
> ...


Galinha Bebeda ? Best translation I could come up with. Simmer would be better than boil. Simmering a chook (thats Australian for chicken) in liquid is the best way to cook the thing you won't believe how tender it makes even a supermarket chook.

My variation on your theme. When I cook a chook, even for a roast, I throw celery, carrot, onion , garlic into a big pot with wine, chicken stock and herbs, then throw in the chook, either whole or quartered and simmer for no more than 15 minutes. If safely at anchor throw chook into oven having dried off the skin and roast on high heat until skin is golden brown. If out sailing forget the oven but add rice to mixture. One pot magic.

Going back to G's recipe, dried chicken soup and beer make for a convenient alternative to stock and wine. G's version is a hell of a lot simpler but I like nothing better than sitting at anchor cooking up a nice meal. Makes the boat really feel and smell like home.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TDW,

The translation is exactly right "galinha bebada". that's exactly what we call it.

Its simple, fun and you can eat it in a soups bowl!!

As for sitting at the dock, sorry, but I don't do that much, (nothing against it), unless when I am cruising with both Giuliettas. And when we cruise, we normally stay in nice marinas over here, go out, and don't eat ****y drunken chooks!!!! Thats when I am ferrying my boat over longer distances where I can't stop to eat.

But all kiding aside, try the "drunken chook" and let me now. OK??


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> TDW,
> 
> The translation is exactly right "galinha bebada". that's exactly what we call it.
> 
> ...


The glory of Europe. Doesn't matter where you are , no matter how big or small the town you will always find a good restaurant to eat in. Couple of years back we were in the north of your country. We drove from Valencia in Spain up through Salamanca and Santiago de Compostella to A'Coruna then down past Vigo to the border. Ran into a bit of visa and hire car trouble which restricted our movements within Portugal but I'm raring to get back. I love Iberia, of what I've seen it's my favourite part of Europe.

Will try drunken chook when we are away after Christmas.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Last October on the way back to Galveston from Port Arransas (near Corpus Christi) I fired up the Magma gas grill. Took a chicken and through in some orange slices (thats all I had) wrapped in 3 layers of foil. After an hour and a half of sailing up the ditch we had juicey tender chicken la orange.
Pigslo


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TDW,

Make it "the glory of SOUTHERN EUROPE" instead... much more romantic, and better food too.

Pigslo, what do you call that?? Chook A la Pigslo?? ehehehe


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Anything on a boat under sail just tastes better.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

when I sail for more than 8 hours, I allways boil eggs, I've been doing it for more than 20 years now. The eggs... I don't know why. Oh and allways drink a glass of wine, no matter where I go.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> when I sail for more than 8 hours, I allways boil eggs, I've been doing it for more than 20 years now. The eggs... I don't know why. Oh and allways drink a glass of wine, no matter where I go.


Interesting G. you cook your chook in beer and drink wine, I cook my chook in wine and drink beer......and wine.......and well yes I am bordeline alcoholic but then most Australians are.

The glory of Southern Europe ? I can live with that.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

pigslo said:


> Anything on a boat under sail just tastes better.


Just as well. Even though your Orange Chook and G's Drunk Chook sound pretty good I betcha they wouldn't taste anywhere near as good if served at your dining room table. If we were as fussy at sea as we are on dry land I reckon we'd all starve.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Undersail favorite for us is shrimp and grits in a cup. Make the instant grits with milk, not water, and make a shrimp scampi - we use one of the frozen storebought scampi dishes..Its pretty awesome undersail and easy to eat while underway, especially in a cup.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Cooking on the go, I like Dinty Moore's Chicken 'n Dumplings (back to chicken again <G>). Especially if I still have some french bread to sop it up with. It's quick, easy, tastes decent, and fills you up. Other times, I'll just put some butter on some bread, throw it on the griddle with lunchmeat or tuna salad.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I love a simple fried egg & cheese sandwich on toasted english muffin. Perfect for an early morning watch with a cup of coffee.
It's the simple things in life that bring me the most plesaure.

For dinner, grilled marinated chicken.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Make a marinade for each whole boneless chicken breast as follows:
1 clove minced garlic
1 tspn cumin
juice of 1 lime
1/4 cup olive oil
chopped green onions
1/4 cup tequila

The day before, filet each 1/2 chix breast, place all in a qt size ziplock baggie & refigerate overnight. Grill the breasts with julienned red/green peppers and sliced onions either ahead of time or before serving on a flour tortila wrap - delicious fajitas, easy to eat while sailing. As a garnish, we like sliced avacados and salsa.


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Keep a small pressure cooker aboard.Anything reasonably edible will cook quickly in a single batch. Potatoes and sausage with a few onions and carrots, maybe?

It's all good when you are sailing.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Nothin like the smell of bacon cookin in the morning and gotta have my joe.


----------



## Bluewater4us (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree with sailortjk1. Egg sandwich hits the spot. I also like a slab of southern ham and busicuits in the am with my joe. Helps with the over indulgence from the night before.

For dinner type stuff pizza on the grill is great and anything in a foil pack. My favorite is a fish fillet with veggies and herbs wrapped in foil and cooked on th grill. We also like to slice potatoes and onions thin and wrap in foil and cook on the grill. Throw some sausage in it..yummm..... or for breakfast an egg.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Pollo de mil ajos*
(chicken of 1000 garlics)

On my way to my cruising grounds, I like to have something cooking and almost ready to eat when I get there. My favorite anchorage is about 5-7 hours away usually against prevailing westerlies so - ughhh- motorsailing.

I start with one small whole chicken, clean and salt inside and out, fill body cavity with peeled garlic and put head down in crock pot or slow cooker with just about enough water to cover 3/4 of the way up -the chicken will swell- pack the sides of the cooker with garlic and add 1/2 cup of Jerez or dry sherry.

When it's cooked, throw the chicken away and eat the garlic! Never been bothered by vampires.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ian.

Is that for real?? I stay away from garlic. Look what it has done to zeh Frrench!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ianhlnd said:


> in crock pot or slow cooker


Do they make crock pots for a 12 volt system? What does it do to your batteries?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well that's mostly true.

The chicken comes out soft and delicious, and the stock is great for sauce. I take the garlics and spread on a piece of hard bread. The chicken is great over rice with a sauce made from the stock.

My crock pot draws 40 watts, with a 12 batteries in 2 banks, solar panels, a 6Kw generator and a 1K generator all on a 2K inverter, 185 amp alternator on the engine, I don't worry much about power consumption. The 6Kw generator I've never used and am thinking of getting rid of it. The solar panels (4) put out 16 amps. I love my little Honda 1Kw generator, 8 hours or more on little over 1/2 gallon, runs the TV, computer, stereo, and charges the batteries.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Some interesting foods here. I will have to try some of them and post my "critiques" LOL

I am a little concerned about the boiled eggs and wine...I fear crew will not like the outcome.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

The babelfish, which sometimes works, tells me that a "galinha" is both a hen and a chicken, while in English a hen is a specific type of chicken.

From the days of Julia Child I'm pretty sure I recall her making "soused chicken". "Soused" being a hifalutin word for drunk<G> but I in other recipes I've heard things called "soused" as well. So I'm guessing "soused chicken" might be a more genteel way to translating it.

Can't see why you'd boil eggs while sailing...after some 17 minutes at heat, they're overcooked and the yolks turn green instead of staying yellow. (16, 17, 18, depending on the method and the cook, but that's what I keep seeing from "C"ooks.)

Myself, I'd rather see a nice coq au vin simmering away down below. Beer is nice, curry is nice, but ah, coq au vin, that's worth sitting down for.<G>


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have no refrigeration and a one burner stove. Single-handed coastal cruising.

Morning - coffee, clif bar or two

During the day - crackers, bread, V8, water.

Evening - gin w/crackers and cheddar, one pot meal - soup w/veg and pasta added or dried noodle or rice dinner w/veg added. More gin.

Bon apetit

Romaine


----------



## rogerleslie (Apr 15, 2001)

Geeeez, you guys have it made. The best I can get out of my galley wench is a peanut butter and jelly sandwich!!!!

roger


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Can't see why you'd boil eggs while sailing...after some 17 minutes at heat, they're overcooked and the yolks turn green instead of staying yellow. (16, 17, 18, depending on the method and the cook, but that's what I keep seeing from "C"ooks.)
> 
> Myself, I'd rather see a nice coq au vin simmering away down below. Beer is nice, curry is nice, but ah, coq au vin, that's worth sitting down for.<G>


GREEN ??? I've warned you before about buying those Three Mile Island Eggs and yes Coq au Vin is a nice nosh but please don't tell me that those free range Chernobyl chooks are your base ingedient.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

tdw-
Yes, green. Doesn't matter how fresh your eggs are, if overboiled the centers will take on a green cast.

Rleslie-
Once upon a time long ago, a coworker found me setting up the coffeepot in the office around a quarter to dawn. We were on early shift. She was seriously flabbergasted because she'd never seen a man make coffee in an office before.
So with my best poker face I said "Really? Because, I'd never trust a _woman _to make the coffee right in the morning." See, your wench is just proof of that. Women weren't made for cooking, you're obviously abusing yours by forcing her to do a man's work.<G>


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> tdw-
> Yes, green. Doesn't matter how fresh your eggs are, if overboiled the centers will take on a green cast.>


Wow. That's amazing, never seen or heard of such a thing before. Admittedly when I do hard boiled eggs I go for the softer side of rock solid. If you give 'em ten minutes or less you end up with a yolk that is still a bit yokey not a hard pellet.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Right,

tomorrow, me and Fred will be sailing all day long, we will just go some 20 miles out, where she blows nicely at a steady 25kts, and I will cook some "drunken chook", or "galinha bebada" or "soused chicken", or whatever you wish to call it.

Hey, the kid loves it, and he can also tell everyone that he had "beer" ehehehe

Therefore, I believe that, even if I had "dog poo" for lunch, the day will be well spent.

20 miles out, me and my son....

A little cold over here, tough


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

the sulfur & iron react with heat to produce that greenish color. 8-10 minutes for large eggs should get them perfect


----------



## ThunderFog (Aug 14, 2006)

OK guys and girls, here is the challenge!

You are going on a 24 hour race or serious sail. You are planning the Dinner meal. You can prep the meal anyway you want but you will only have a minimum amount of time to prep it (because you are needed for sailing) once diner time comes. You are leaving the dock at 6:00 am and the meal will need to be ready by 6:00pm. The goal is to provide a high energy (because everyone will be tired) meal for the crew of (lets go with 5) that is easy to eat and prep. You have a stove and OK I will give you an oven too. What would you make? Big points for best taste!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I thought I answered this question!!!



ianhlnd said:


> *Pollo de mil ajos*
> (chicken of 1000 garlics)
> 
> On my way to my cruising grounds, I like to have something cooking and almost ready to eat when I get there. My favorite anchorage is about 5-7 hours away usually against prevailing westerlies so - ughhh- motorsailing.
> ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*the dish recipe call piss in a pot a swig it back*

well the reason my girl friend and i who is also a fully trained chef called it this is because of well when it comes out the oven it looks like lumpy piss from a drunk man on a saturday night but it tastes gourgous

what to do is put 
4 tins of hienz carrot and crriander with 4 tins of hienz tamato and 4 tins chicken sopup in a chicken dish that has a lid then ad alot of black pepper and also alot of salt and parsley then ad 14 shots pub measurements of jack daniels whisky or 1 litre of the stuff all in to the same chicken dish put in the oven for two hours
for last half our of cooking time add strips of just fryed soft backen in to the dish then leave till fully finished serve in to pint sized mugs and tell your guests two swig back the piss in there pot and i **** you not every one of them will becoming back for seconds 
proof of this is my brother organised a bondy night for him and twenty mates 
and i made enough of this sfuff for 150 people becuase i new they were all rugby player so would nead alot and they finished it all and then asked me to make a second batch and bere in mind they and my brother had never tried the stuff befor


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*drunkedness*

by the way its drew here just athourght you want beable to much else aftyer the meal i have just put the recipe up to cos with a pint oif the stuff it is like drink 5 or 6 shots of jack daniels and well we all know what happens there if you plan to do any mo0re saleing after dinner dont have Piss in a pot and swigg it back 
drew dunn


----------



## pmoyer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Dinner for the race*



ThunderFog said:


> OK guys and girls, here is the challenge!
> 
> You are going on a 24 hour race or serious sail. You are planning the Dinner meal. You can prep the meal anyway you want but you will only have a minimum amount of time to prep it (because you are needed for sailing) once diner time comes. You are leaving the dock at 6:00 am and the meal will need to be ready by 6:00pm. The goal is to provide a high energy (because everyone will be tired) meal for the crew of (lets go with 5) that is easy to eat and prep. You have a stove and OK I will give you an oven too. What would you make? Big points for best taste!


Steak fajitas. Grill them with onion, garlic, and green pepper the day before and vacuum seal them. Throw in fridge. Day of the race, throw them in the cooler. About 5:30, boil a pot of water, toss in the bags, boil for about 5 minutes. Cut open, dump in a bowl. Serve wrapped in tortillas. Salsa and sour cream on the side.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## ThunderFog (Aug 14, 2006)

jones2r said:


> Anyone care to explain this syndrome?


Look man he is English. Have you ever seen the English party? Just watching them could turn your piss lumpy.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

He must be English from way up North, because even reading it 3 times I still didn't undrestand!!!


----------



## ThunderFog (Aug 14, 2006)

I some kind of like making lasagna and freezing it. I can now put it in the cooler and it keeps everything cool. Then I just throw it in the over for a few to heat up and it is ready. 

Nice things are: 
1)It keeps the cooler cool
2)If it is in the over I don't have to watch it too closely
3)lots of energy
4)It's hot,which is nice when it is cool out.

Downside:
1) not that easy to eat
2) tomato sause can give a little heartburn.
3) it can take sometime to heat back up.

I hear that a lot of guys make stuff seal it in plastic and freeze it. Later boil it in water to heat it. That is OK but if the boat is really rocking the boiling water is not so nice.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Thunder, we do the same. As an alternate to meat sauce, my wife makes a mean spinach lasagna - really awesome after cooking in the propane oven.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Later boil it in water to heat it. That is OK but if the boat is really rocking the boiling water is not so nice." Assuming you use the special "boil-in bags" that will not melt, you can reheat in a PRESSURE COOKER full of water. Which will serve the purpose of containing the water in rough wx very nicely, and of course even if you don't wait for it to boil the food will heat up.

Since the water is nice and hot and still clean--it can be poured into a thermos for coffee/tea/cocoa for the night watch as well.


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

My favorite for a meal underway:

Dinty Moore beef stew, add 1 can (drained) green peas or 1 can (drained) carrots for each large can of stew. Heat it in a pot and serve in large mugs with warm bread and butter. If no oven, you can make bread in a pressure cooker or dutch oven , see;

http://www.assist.com/recipes-p/Pressure_Cooker_Ships_Bread.htm
http://www.recipesource.com/baked-goods/breads/11/rec1170.html
http://www.ybw.com/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/1027862/an/0/page/8
http://www.recipegoldmine.com/presscook/old-fashioned-br-pudding.html


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Mmm, mmmm, Dinty Moore and Chef Boyardee...the sure signs that a single man has been cooking. As opposed to a batchelor, who knows how to make stew and spaghetti.<G>


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chilironi and Cheese - A very simple one pot wonder dish (very nice while underway and heeled or slogging upwind) that we originally invented while camping.

Boil some macaroni. When you mix in the cheese and milk, add a packet of Chili seasoning, a can of diced tomatos, and a can of kidney beans. Stir together and enjoy. It's actually quite good and filling. Easy to make, easy to clean up.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

J2r, my son loves his pizza spicy hot and often adds chili powder to pizza.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Jones, in New Haven CT they may actually serve it "white" unless you ask for the red sauce.
Maybe some new hire from some far-away country confused the colors of the Mexican and Italian flags? Or bought into some new franchise fad?<G>
Maybe you were too close to Tijuana at the time?<G>


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> tdw-
> Yes, green. Doesn't matter how fresh your eggs are, if overboiled the centers will take on a green cast.
> 
> >


This is true,,,,,and you will get that strong sulfery smell. To cook perfect hard boiled eggs, place eggs in covered pot with room temp water. Bring to boil then take off flame and let sit covered for fifteen minutes. Yokes will be bright yellow.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> He must be English from way up North, because even reading it 3 times I still didn't undrestand!!!


Giulietta 
i am english and yes i am from the north of england and if you have lumpy piss it means you got that drunk you throw up i thourght everyone knew that sorry my mistake.
also as regards to the recipe

all you do is put 4 tins 
of four different types of hienz soup 
alot of black pepper and salt
with a litre of jack daniels whiskey in to a chicken dish with lid for an hour and a half on full gas in an oven then add freshly fried beacon in to the mix and keep cooking for another half an hour. then serve in pint sized mugs

bear in mined that the amounts i have used is only for four people but your avrage man needs to pints of the stuff to be full and he will be drunk after but he will still be able to walk in astraight line and talk normally its just he will feel lite headed and be away with the fairys and have a miegrain in the morning


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*wonder if this qualifies*

my favorite sailing meal..a jalapeno pimento cheese sandwich (3 yr aged extra sharp cheddar) on pepperidge farm thin white bread and a bass ale...
now that is fine dining in the cockpit...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Drew, pretending that British food is all abominable stuff is all quite pointless these days. What with the Chunnel and all, the hordes ARE going to keep visiting no matter how you try to scare them off, and all you'll accomplish is to make them patronize the American fastfood franchises instead of the locals. 

Which, I suppose, is a good way to at least keep the tourists out of the locals and keep the reservation waits shorter at the finer establishments. Good point!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

drewdunnrespect2006 said:


> Giulietta
> i am english and yes i am from the north of england and if you have lumpy piss it means you got that drunk you throw up i thourght everyone knew that sorry my mistake.
> also as regards to the recipe
> 
> ...


Truth is... I still didn't understand your post.

You write worse than I do!!

Say something in English, please...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sanctuarysam said:


> my favorite sailing meal..a jalapeno pimento cheese sandwich (3 yr aged extra sharp cheddar) on pepperidge farm thin white bread and a bass ale...
> now that is fine dining in the cockpit...


And you can use the hemorroids to moor the boat, I guess it will be so big it floats!!!


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*now you've gone and done it....*



Giulietta said:


> And you can use the hemorroids to moor the boat, I guess it will be so big it floats!!!


insulted my favorite sailing meal..and by proxy, suggested some lower end issues....
i'll side w/ you on the whole lumpy piss thing (sounds like a social disease to me)..but, making 'asparagus' (disparaging) remarks about my pimento cheese..well..dems fightin words.. 
oh..and who drinks merlot anyway (dragging another thread in here for good measure).


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Now if you like pimento cheese (which our FTC requires to be called "pasteurized process cheese food" since it is NOT CHEESE) you should also try to find a quaint American delicacy called "Pepperoni Cheese", which is a mix of diced pepperoni and "American" cheese. Similar to colby or mild cheddar, 50-50 with the diced pepperoni.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Now if you like pimento cheese (which our FTC requires to be called "pasteurized process cheese food" since it is NOT CHEESE) you should also try to find a quaint American delicacy called "Pepperoni Cheese", which is a mix of diced pepperoni and "American" cheese. Similar to colby or mild cheddar, 50-50 with the diced pepperoni.


well..let's establish that i buy my cheese from small artisan dairies..(not to be confused w/ pasteurized processed cheese food product) most is 3 yr+ aged extra sharp cheddar, and definitely not to be confused w/ the supermarket variety of pimento cheese. (we in the south take our pimento cheese seriously after all)
not that it matters, but, i'm a chef...and said pimento cheese is one of the more requested items at catered events, tea parties and such...
oh..did i mention it tastes especially good w/ a bass ale...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sanctuary

LOL, whats a bass ale?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Bass Ale is the finest India Pale Ale brewed in England and (thankfully) exported to the States.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Bass Ale is the finest India Pale Ale brewed in England and (thankfully) exported to the States.


True Blue is now in my "best friends club"...my alternate sailing beverage of choice is pilsner urquell...
i'm wrapping up one of each and sending them to you, so you can enjoy excellence in casual fine dining..


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Sam,

You may try Delirium from Belgium, expensive but excellent beer


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

fried eggs smothered in chile


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Sam,
> 
> You may try Delirium from Belgium, expensive but excellent beer


T,
i'm always looking for great new beers.
thanks much fellow culinarian..
sam


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Sam,
> You may try Delirium from Belgium, expensive but excellent beer


..or you may try Tiger Beer from Singapore. For food, I like "bak chang", its glutineous rice ball with beef and chestnuts inside, wrap with leafs in shape of a pyramid. Very filling and tasty.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*The good life...*



T37Chef said:


> Hey Sailors, Chefs, Gourmands, and the otherwise beneficiaries of good cooking...in the interest of fun, *what are some of your favorite foods, dishes, meals while cruising? *


On a recent summer cruise, our two day dinner menu was...

Shaw Bay, Wye River...

Grilled Rib Eye (1" thick Dry Aged of Course) with a salad of Belgian Endive and Grilled Figs with Maytag Blue Cheese, Walnuts, Prosciutto, and Pear-Poppyseed-Vanilla Dressing served with a Merlot.

The second night in Oxford...

Grilled Lobster with a Eastern Shore Corn & Roasted Red Pepper Risotto (Par Cooked before hand) and Caramelized Baby Bok Choy. Served with a chilled Pinot Grigio.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Chef,
If you're ever up this way cruising Narragansett Bay, please be sure to hail True Blue on VHF 9 . . . preferrably, just before dinner hour.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Chef,
> If you're ever up this way cruising Narragansett Bay, please be sure to hail True Blue on VHF 9 . . . preferrably, just before dinner hour.


Wouldn't you want him to give you a bit more time, so you can pick a menu???


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Chef,
> If you're ever up this way cruising Narragansett Bay, please be sure to hail True Blue on VHF 9 . . . preferrably, just before dinner hour.


Will do!


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Had these while on land (so it may not count): Best Lobster in the world: Gaspé Lobster cooked in seawater.... Best ever by a longshot. Did'nt even need garlic butter... ( I've had lobster up and down the East Coast (PEI, New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, Maine, Mass..)as well as in West Africa and the Caribbean)... Gaspé Lobster from the Gulf is hard ot beat (so is the crab and Salmon.. )

Anybody sail up the the St-Lawrence and into the Gulf of St-Lawrence?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a new one to add; 

On our recent trip I caught a nice sized rockfish, after scaling & gutting, I stuffed the cavity with lemon, thyme, ginger, and some fennel. Then I completely packed it in a salt crust, made by mixing kosher salt and egg whites. I placed it on a pizza stone then on the grill set on low, it slow roasted for about 30 minutes...

the result was what I think was the best tasting fish I have ever had!!!! So fresh and perfumed with all those seasonings. 

And no, it's not salty...once cooked, the egg whites coagulate and form a sealed crust in which traps all the moisture and flavor inside. It doesn't present well, but then it wasn't around long enough anyway...so goooooood!!!!


----------



## Banshi (Jul 4, 2007)

Grab a large bag of Krystal burgers on the way to the boat and your good for the day, what could be better than those fluffy square little buns soaked in grease from that thin slice of hamburger topped with diced onions, one dill pickle slice and a little mustard. They're as good at 6:00 PM as they were at 6:00 AM. No muss no fuss.


----------



## wdtracey (May 16, 2007)

*Nothing From Cans?*

I'm all for NON REFRIGERATED items while cruising for more than a few days. EVERYTHING tastes good on a boat as long as you don't make people sick. I am amazed at the number of chicken recipes. My thoughts-with all the bad press on chicken, I don't want something that is messy to keep, or clean, or clean up after, on the boat. Best I do with chicken, is I take one of those rotiserie chickens for the first night. Canned goods can taste good and they don't spoil or need refrigeration. 
This a great side dish on a boat and it is all canned:
French Cut Green Bean Cassarole, (we have all had it- Green beans, mushroom soup, and canned fried onion rings for the topping). Diference is you can heat it up on boat on the top burner and then throw the onion rings on top, cover it and it is done. Not the same as baking it in the oven, but keeps it a lot cooler below decks can even be done on the grill. If you want to get some raves throw some crumbled bacon bits, (from the jar out of the fridge on top).
Canned meats are notoriously saltly but can be a real hit when you are running for days on a boat. If soaked, a lot of the salt comes out. 
Then grilled, or pan seared with some spices to give them a bit of color and flavor. Right from the can to the frying pan. Fried Spam with Mac & cheese (we prefer a nice Red Zin with this treat). They will rave about it, if you've worked em hard, even if they think they HATE Spam and haven't had Mac & cheese since they were kids. A litte Clove and brown sugar on a canned ham, with canned sweets and stove top roasted, topped with some canned pinapple that has been heated until it carmelizes. Can't beat instant Garlic Mashed potatoes on a boat for a quick and easy side dish that anybody who can boil water can make. Canned Hunt's Sauces need a lot of doctoring with some basil, garlic etc., but with some fresh caught fish, a litte parm cheese from the plasitc jar, and you can really take the boredom out of fish that you catch and of course have to eat. Or you really can use that canned Hunt's sauce with pasta, and some canned meats or Eggplant, or mushrooms. Biggest hit on the last off shore was Spam Marinara and stove top biscuits.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

wdtracey said:


> French Cut Green Bean Cassarole, (we have all had it- Green beans, mushroom soup, and canned fried onion rings for the topping).


A classic, in our house this dish is reserved for Thanksgiving dinner only...its tradition


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

i read 8 pages for "Bump"














pork chops, in cream of mushroom soup, white rice field peas, would add corn bread but i don't have an oven on the boat, ?Glass of Iced Tea.



ps Than you T37Chef


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Favourite meals while sailing...*

Good bump.

Well, my favourite far beyond anything is BBQ wild oysters. I've experimented with many variations with different sauces and cheeses and various results but I always go back to my first and one other variation that are IM(NON-CHEF)HO delicious.

BBQ oysters - from the sea.

Step 1
Getting there...
Get in your skiff and get to the oyster patch.

Step 2
Gathering the oysters...these photos were taken in Desolation Sound




























Step 3
The BBQ
Get-em on the BBQ. When they open, shuck-em trying your best to preserve the boiling juice in the shell.










Step 4
Add the hot sauce. Originally I was using Tabasco sauce which I still like the best but a very close 2nd and much more flavourful is "Por Qwan" Chilly Paste with sweet basil leaves which is available in Asian stores.










Step 5
Cook a bit longer and use a tool such as a knife or spoon and regularly push down on the oyster until it just begins to firm up (don't wait too long). Then carefully lay a slice of "Dubliner Irish Cheese" on each oyster, a squeeze of lime and close the lid until melted.

Step 5
The result...a meal fit for the discerning...serve with cheap white wine in a box.










I once served this to a very fussy friend of mine that thought the whole process was a bit repulsive and the finished product was slightly less than appealing. Some time later he remarked that this was likely the best thing he has ever eaten.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's one from my upcoming book on Brazilian cuisine. It's a great recipe that we make aboard when we can buy frest shrimp from a fishing boat (which is most of the year). If you don't have a food processor or blender aboard you can use a potato masher.

*Bobo de Camarão (shrimp and manioc stew)*

In the northeast of Brazil, any dish thickened with puréed manioc is called a "bobó". The most popular bobó is made with shrimp, but you can make it with any seafood.

750 grams (1½ pounds) of large shrimp 
750 grams (1½ pounds) of manioc (cassava), peeled and cut in pieces 
½ red pepper, chopped
½ green pepper, chopped
3 ripe tomatoes, peeled and cup into small cubes.
1 onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
½ cup azeite de dendê (red palm oil)
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 cup coconut milk
1 liter of water
Juice of 1 lime
1 tablespoon fresh coriander, chopped
1 tablespoon fresh pimenta do cheiro peppers (or other type of hot pepper)
Salt and pepper to taste

Preparation:

Remove the heads, peel and de-vein the shrimp. Season with a little salt, pepper and lime juice and set aside in the fridge. Use the heads and shells to make the stock by simmering in 1 liter of water for 30 minutes. Strain to remove the heads and shells. In the same pot, add the pieces of manioc to the stock and cook until fork-tender (about 15 minutes). Blend the still-hot manioc pieces and some of the stock in a blender or food processor until you have a creamy paste. Set aside.

In a deep skillet, sauté the shrimp and garlic in the olive oil and set aside the shrimp. In the same olive oil, sauté the red and green peppers and onion until tender. Add the tomatoes and cook on medium heat for a few minutes. Add the pureed manioc and leftover stock until you have the consistency of a thick, creamy soup and simmer for 5 minutes until the flavours blend. Add the sautéed shrimp, coconut milk, azeite de dendê, hot peppers and coriander. Bring to a simmer and serve.

Serving suggestions: Serve the bobó in a ceramic pot with a dish of white rice and a simple farofa on the side.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I keep seeing Brazilian recipes and they do set the old taste buds a flutter but you cannot buy Azeite de Dende in Australia.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

See if you can find a Caribbean or African specialty shop and ask for (red) palm oil. It comes as a paste sometimes (halve it in the recipe) or liquid. It has a distinctive deep yellow/reddish colour. It shouldn't be too hard to find.

I'll try to post another recipe that doesn't have azeite de dende.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

copacabana said:


> See if you can find a Caribbean or African specialty shop and ask for (red) palm oil. It comes as a paste sometimes (halve it in the recipe) or liquid. It has a distinctive deep yellow/reddish colour. It shouldn't be too hard to find.
> 
> I'll try to post another recipe that doesn't have azeite de dende.


Is this it ?









Elaeis Organic - organic & ethical virgin red palm fruit oil 1lt
Elaeis Organic Virgin Red Palm Oil is processed up to 10 times faster than standard palm fruit oil to ensure the preservation of the oils natural goodness and quality. Expeller pressing, the chosen method of extraction used to protect the freshness and quality of edible oils, is used to extract the oil from the palm fruit.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Tbrad (Aug 15, 2011)

The glory of Europe?? Ya haven't got nuthin' on Englewood, Ohio. Why shucks, we've got Wendys, McDonalds, Dairy Queen, Taco Bell, Col Sanders and if you want to go whole hog you can even go to the local Ponderosa.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Andrew, that looks to be the stuff. If it's very thick (like a paste), just cut the quantity in half in the recipe. Let me know how it turns out! I'll post a few more Brazilian recipies later.


----------



## MrIggleman (Apr 8, 2012)

If you have a lid for your skillet you could always make the bread on the stove. I've done it in a pinch before. And if you add diced bacon and jalapenos...man...



MobiusALilBitTwisted said:


> i read 8 pages for "Bump"
> 
> pork chops, in cream of mushroom soup, white rice field peas, would add corn bread but i don't have an oven on the boat, ?Glass of Iced Tea.
> 
> ps Than you T37Chef


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I agree, good bump!
Seeya- you're definitely going to have to cook some of those oysters next time we get together.
I don't think you can have a better meal on the boat than something you just caught. For us that would be the local spot prawns (on skewers over the barbie marinated in a spicy sauce or with a tomato sauce with rice or quinoa or cold with a strong horseradish seafood sauce - do I sound like Bubba in Forest Gump?), or Dungeness crab (so many ways to prepare it- they're all good), or if we're really lucky fresh caught salmon, ling cod or red snapper! Ummmm, combine any of the above with Laurie's fresh whole grain bread (sprouted wheat is my personal fav) and a wine of your choice and I'm a happy sailor!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Damn that all looks great jrd22


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Wendys, McDonalds, Dairy Queen, Taco Bell, Col Sanders and if"
It is a most curious commentary on the WORLD how American junk food has become common all over, and yet, franchises from no other countries seem to have pentrated the US market, let alone most of the global market.
I'm terribly saddened to see the golden arches in places where I used to have to point and pray that whatever I was ordering, was actually intended as food.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump...

Here's another recipe from Brazil (and Andrew, it doesn't have azeite de dendê!)

*Frango assado com batata e batata doce (roast chicken with potatoes and sweet potatoes)*

Serves 6

This recipe comes from the cook on our farm in the south of the state of São Paulo. It's a variation on a simple roast chicken recipe common in Brazil. What makes this recipe so special is the tangy marinade made with good wine vinegar and fresh herbs.

Ingredients
1 large chicken, clean and trimmed of fat
2 or 3 small onions, peeled and whole
Potatoes, peeled and cut in quarters for roasting
Sweet potatoes, peeled and cut in large pieces for roasting
Salt and pepper to taste

Marinade:

1 cup good wine vinegar (red or white)
Splash of Worcester sauce
4 tablespoons olive oil
8 garlic cloves, crushed using a mortar and pestle
1 bay leaf
2 tablespoons of fresh basil, minced
2 tablespoons of fresh sweet marjoram, minced
¼ cup fresh parsley, finely chopped
¼ cup spring onion greens, finely chopped
Salt and pepper

Preparation:

Poke little holes in the chicken with a sharp, fine-tipped knife and marinade overnight, turning once or twice. Remove the chicken from the marinade, but keep the marinade for basting. Arrange the chicken, onions, potatoes and sweet potatoes on a roasting pan. Add half of the marinade, cover with foil and roast for 35 minutes in the oven at 175c (350f). Remove the foil and baste with the remaining marinade. Roast uncovered for another 15 to 25 minutes, or until cooked. There should be some liquid still on the bottom of the roasting pan. You may have to add a bit of water during the roasting if the pan starts to dry out. Serve the chicken and potatoes on a platter with the roasting juices.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds fantastic


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Simple Rustic Penne

2-3 Tuscan sausage
6 pieces of bacon
3-4 cloves garlic
1 onion
1 red pepper
Olive oil
Italian spices (rosemary, thyme, oregano, etc.)
Balsamic vinegar

On burner 1, brown some Italian sausage cut into chunks. Set aside sausage when browned. In sausage pan cook 6 pieces of bacon. When crispy, set aside and chop coarse. On burner 2, boil water for pasta. Back on burner one, saute a bulb of garlic (chopped) a white onion (chopped) and a red pepper (chopped) with a little olive oil in the sausage/bacon pan. Season to taste with rosemary, thyme and oregano, if you've got it, and a dash of balsamic vinegar When the pasta is done, strain and put pasta in a serving bowl. Add the sausage and bacon to the pan of veggies just before removing from heat, and stir into the pasta. Serve with a baguette.


----------



## jnorten (Aug 18, 2009)

Two great tortilla ideas:

Tortillas keep for a long time in a Zip-Loc type bag and do not need refrigeration.

1. Spread peanut butter on a tortilla. Slice a banana on top. Roll up and enjoy. It's works as a great breakfast, lunch, or dessert! It's kind of like a peanut butter and jelly but more convenient.

2. Buy the seasoned foil tuna packs at any grocery store. Aldi has a larger pack containing two servings (makes two wraps--perfect for one hungry person). Their flavors include lemon-pepper and sweet and spicy (which isn't that spicy but is quite tasty). Spread tuna on tortilla, add a slice of cheese if you wish. Wrap and enjoy.

Either of these can be made in the morning. If I do make them ahead, then I keep them in a cooler. These are super easy!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I do this at home in the oven, and it may work on a boat but I have to try it first:

Squirt fresh salmon planks with just a dash of lemon juice.
Coat with a very thin coating of mayo (or a mixture of egg and oil)
Top with finely diced white onion
Season with basil and oregano and a sprinkle of ground peccorino cheese

At home: Broil until edges are just brown and the fish flakes easily
At the boat: Wrap in foil and grill until same.

Serve with steamed asparagus and cous cous or wild rice.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Coat with a very thin coating of mayo (or a mixture of egg and oil)


Mayo IS a mixture of egg and oil.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

So is aioli, sort of.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Bubblehead's salmon dish reminded me of one of our favs being panned fried fresh Salmon, Tuna or Ocean Trout with Wasabi Mash. Plain old mashed potato but instead of adding ,, say Parsley mix in some , preferably fresh, Wasabi and butter. Goes down a treat, quantity of Wasabi dependent entirely on your own heat limit.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

One of our favorites we have on the boat in the summer is:

Fresh pacific mahi infused with black sesame oil grilled on the Barbie.

Served topped with a roasted corn, black bean, red onion, red and green pepper, fresh mango salsa dashed with a Myer lime juice and a tinge of fresh wasabi and cumin over the fish...

We usally serve that accompanied with a ramikin of Quinona, Isreali Cous Cous, Kasha, or Long grain basmati brown rice

Goes great with a nice Russian River ( California) pinot noir (red) or a Catlonean Prirat region Cava ( sparkling white from Spain) 

We cook mainly with the grill in the summer

Dave


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

In the summer:

Fresh Pacific mahi mahi infused with black sesame oil grilled on the barbie.
Served topped with a roasted corn, black bean, red onion, red and green pepper, fresh mango salsa dashed with a Myer lime juice and a tinge of fresh wasabi and cumin over the fish...
Accompanied with a ramikin of Quinona, Isreali Cous Cous, Kasha, or Long grain basmati brown rice

Goes great with a nice Russian River ( California) pinot noir (red) or a Catalonean Prirat region Cava ( sparkling white from Spain) 



In the fall :

We like Tarragon infused grilled Veal Chops with a burgandy demi glace and morels sesrved with duchess peruvian purple potatoes.
Napa Red Zinfindel accompanies

For dessert in the fall we make chocolate ravioli filled with sweetened marscapone and a burbon creme fraiche sauce drizzeled over it with raspberries. ( we make the fresh raviolis at home) 

Most of the time we eat simple but fresh, but I do like to cook sometime ( so I dont get rusty as a push a pencil nowadays) and just because we are on the boat doesnt mean we cant go all out once in a while. 

Dave


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> Mayo IS a mixture of egg and oil. -SV Auspicious


Sometimes the easy way to lively up a sandwich is to make a "upgraded" mayo.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Pan seared scallops and asparagus make a nice simple meal.

Marinate fresh asparagus in olive oil with sea salt and cracked pepper for an hour. Don't be shy with the salt.

Pat the scallops dry and coat with pan searing flour (fine flour, sea salt and pepper).

Start the asparagus in the pan with a little olive oil while you're coating the scallops, add a little more oil, when it comes up to temp sear the scallops on both sides (time varies with the size of the scallops. I'll sear the asparagus so it's still a little crisp (al dente), and will sometimes substitue fresh green beans cooked the same way.

Mashed potatoes or yellow rice in a second pan rounds it out.

Easy to prepare and nice in the cockpit with a glass of white wine.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Chef2sail, you're making my mouth water ... Please post the full Tarragon veal chop recipe. I'd like to try it.

Here's another seafood recipe from Bahia that is easy to make aboard. It's a two-pot meal: one pot for the fish stew and another for the rice.

*Moqueca de peixe (Fish stew with coconut milk from Bahia)*

Serves 4 to 6

Moqueca is one of the most popular seafood dishes in the northeast of Brazil. Moqueca can be made with any seafood and there are many variations of the recipe, such as the "lighter" version from the state of Espiritu Santo, known as "moqueca capixaba" without azeite de dendê (red palm oil). The recipe below is the version of the dish as it's prepared in Bahia. It can be prepared with any firm-fleshed ocean fish.

Ingredients

1kg (2lbs) fish, cut in thick steaks
2 onions, cut in rings
1 green pepper, cut in rings
1 red pepper, cut in rings
4 ripe tomatoes, cut in slices
¼ cup fresh coriander, chopped
1 or 2 hot peppers, minced (to taste)
Sprig of fresh parsley, chopped
3 tablespoons azeite de dendê (red palm oil. See page xx)
1 cup coconut milk
Salt and pepper to taste

Marinade:
Juice of 1 lime
2 tablespoons of olive oil
1 clove garlic, minced
Salt and pepper

Marinade the fish steaks for at least one hour. Heat your clay pot (see page xx) on medium-high heat for a good 10 minutes before starting. If you don't have a clay pot with a lid, you can use a heavy-walled shallow pot with a lid or Dutch oven as long as it can go to the oven (no plastic handles!). The heavy, glazed stewing pots made by Le Creuset work well for this dish. Heat the azeite de dendê and quickly sear the fish, turning once or twice. Add the onions, peppers, tomatoes, coriander and salt and pepper and mix before pouring the coconut milk on top. Close the lid and bring to a simmer on low heat for a few minutes. Put the pot in a pre-heated oven at 175c (350f) and let simmer for an additional 20 minutes. Garnish with fresh parsley and serve in the same pot.

Serving suggestions: Serve with white rice and pirão.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Chorizo, potato & egg hash.

It's nice to load up on a nice breakfast on a cold morning. I'll make a filling breakfast from canned potatoes, a chorizo link, and two eggs. 

Crush the potatoes with a fork, cut open the sausage case and mix it in with the potato some salt, pepper, a little flour and some dried onion flakes. 

A little butter in the bottom of a fry pan and press the mix flat with a spatula. Scramble two eggs and pour over the mix. Let it all brown and then break it up and turn with the spatula. Brown a little more. With good quality chorizo this shouldn't be greasy. Nice with some bread and a cup of strong coffee, and the left overs re-heat well.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I've been landbound for the past couple of weeks but as soon as my azeite de dendê arrives and we are back on board, a couple of Copa's recipes are go.

Chef ... Tarragon Lamb sounds good. 

We are lucky to have a half way decent oven and one of my simple faves is a roast chook stuffed with tarragon, onion and green apple. If you lightly do some sliced garlic in not too much olive oil, add a knob of butter until butter just melts then brush it onto the chook you'll end up with a seriously crispy flavoursome bird. Start with bird breast down then turn at the half way mark.

btw ... what of potato ? Chef mentiond Peruvian Purple which I don't know but my favourite is Dutch Cream.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

2-12 oz bone in veal chops
6 oz morel or chantrell mushrooms
3 oz heavy cream
3 oz butter
1 oz burbon/ brandy
1/2 cup burgundy wine
2 tablespoons tarragon vinegar
2 tablespoons shallots, minced
1/8 teaspoon ground white pepper
6 sprigs fresh tarragon, chopped
1/2 oz fine chopped garlic

Saute shallots with high grade olive oil ( infused if you can do that). Add vinegar, white pepper, 4 sprigs tarragon, and simmer over medium-high heat until the liquid is reduced to about 3 tablespoons. Strain vinegar reduction into a bowl/ cup. set aside.

In a saute pan saute sliced mushrooms in butter ( make sure they have been cleaned thoroughly). Add, brandy/ burbon and flame off alcohol, add 1/2 cup of burgundy wine and reduce by 2/3 to fortify. Add Vinegar tarragon reduction from bowl and reduce by 1/2. Add heavy cream ( optional) and keep hot.

Coat veal chops with olive oil, chopped garlic, black pepper and remaining chopped tarragon. Cook on grill with lid open to med rare ( internal temp 125 degrees)

Finish sauce with a small dollop of butter. Place on plate with the Veal chop over it. Very simple cooking and presentation and the flavors pop.



Peruvian potatoes are common here in the US. They are purple and make quite a presentation when mashed and piped out duchess style.

Dave


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Roasted Corn, Black bean, Mango Salsa- works well on top of chicken or fish

2 ripe mangos- 1/4 inc dice
1 green pepper-1/4 inch dice
1 red pepper- 1/4 inch dice
3 oz black beans
4 oz red onions- minced
2 ears of corn- roasted on grill with husk on and cut off cob ( use frozen corn niblets for
a short cut)
1 teaspoon cumin
1/4 teaspooon cayenne or less wasabi
1 oz of cilantro- chiffinade
juice from6 Myers Limes
1/4 teaspoon of sea salt

Combine all ingredients in mixing bowl and chill.


----------



## 06HarleyUltra (Oct 27, 2011)

JimMcGee said:


> Chorizo, potato & egg hash.
> 
> It's nice to load up on a nice breakfast on a cold morning. I'll make a filling breakfast from canned potatoes, a chorizo link, and two eggs.
> 
> ...


We love this dish, and add some green chili's, and wrap up with tortilla's....Good Eats


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

06HarleyUltra said:


> We love this dish, and add some green chili's, and wrap up with tortilla's....Good Eats


I didn't realize this was a "dish".

One morning I was doing the "what do I have to throw in the pan" breakfast and hit on this combo. Been making it ever since. :laugher


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

*Simple steak and wine sauce.*

I like rib eye for this, the wife likes sirloin so I usually do one of each.

Pat the steak dry and hit the steak on both sides with cracked pepper and liberal salt. Cover with foil and let the steak come up to room temp.

I'll put some olive oil and just a little butter into the pan and heat until it browns over a medium to meduim-high heat. I put the steaks in for 2-3 minutes per side depending on thickness to get a nicely cooked outer layer and rare (wife) to meduim-rare (me) interior.

Plate the steaks and put them under foil to rest.

Deglaze the pan with a little red wine (whatever we're drinking at the time) and add a *little* chopped onion, some chopped mushrooms and simmer down for a few minutes making sure to scrape all the good stuff off the bottom of the pan.

Pour the mix over the steaks and serve with potatoes and veggies.

Yum.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> scrape all the good stuff off the bottom of the pan.


That would be the french term "fond", its the little carmelized pieces of meat and browned sugars which give your sauce the added umpf....good technique you are using...basis of a good saute.

Browning is all about carmelizing the sugars in protein or veggies. Its what makes a browned sauteed onion so sweet and a raw one so "tart". Its one of the reason microwaved foood has such an inferior taste to browned food.

Dave


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

SVAuspicious said:


> Mayo IS a mixture of egg and oil.


Yes, I know this. That's why I suggested mayo, but some people are purists and want to mix them up from scratch.
----------------

True story:

This thread inspired me to take an overnight trip on my boat. I normally strip out the boat for racing, so I loaded 3 dock carts of crap back onto my boat. Plus, the temperature was supposed to dip, so I loaded extra blankets and a heater. 

I figured I could make BLJones' sausage and pasta meal without too much fuss. Wrong-O.

Forgot a spatula, kitchen knife, pasta and the balsamic vinegar. I ended up sailing to a waterside restaurant and buying a ziplock bag of boiled, plain pasta to make the meal. I cooked the dish with a plastic spoon and used a small rigging knife to cut everything up. It was pretty hilarious. Even without the vinegar, it was pretty tasty.:laugher


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Culinary Tip 

For grilling fish, especially flaky fish such as Salmon, Rockfish, etc...spread a bit of mayonnaise on the fillet using a pastry brush. The oil will virtually eliminate it from sticking to the grill, the egg will help it caramelize nicely, when it done you wouldn't know its there, it pretty much dissipates.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's one for chef in particular, anyone else feel free to chime in.

For Steak my method is to heat oil (for me always Olive) sear quickly both sides then turn only once more. I like steak rare but obviously time depends on your preference. Rest for ten minutes or so. 

The other night however I was watching an Heston Blumenthal program and his method is to turn the meat every fifteen seconds. That was a 'crikey'moment for me. 

Thoughts ?


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

chef2sail said:


> That would be the french term "fond", its the little carmelized pieces of meat and browned sugars which give your sauce the added umpf....good technique you are using...basis of a good saute.
> 
> Browning is all about carmelizing the sugars in protein or veggies. Its what makes a browned sauteed onion so sweet and a raw one so "tart". Its one of the reason microwaved foood has such an inferior taste to browned food.
> 
> Dave


Dave, my wife and I took several cooking classes at Williams Sonoma and one of the techniques was doing exactly this to make a sauce. They used stock, I experimented with red wine and figured out I liked it better than using stock with steak.

We ended up buying a stainless pan just for this reason, then another for the boat. Guess they give those "free" classes for a reason :laugher


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"turn the meat every fifteen seconds"
Whatever makes him happy.

Obviously, he's found a secret that all the best steakhouses in the world have missed. (Right.)


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> The other night however I was watching an Heston Blumenthal program and his method is to turn the meat every fifteen seconds. That was a 'crikey'moment for me.


I have rapped the knuckles of my cooks for doing this. Dont play with your meat (sic). On the grill, place it on the hot grill,,, after time tuen 90 dgerees to get nice grill marks then turn over once and finish. ( Guess thats what you mean by a crickey moment)":hothead Lets see what T37chef says as he is an instructor in culinary.



> Dave, my wife and I took several cooking classes at Williams Sonoma and one of the techniques was doing exactly this to make a sauce. They used stock, I experimented with red wine and figured out I liked it better than using stock with steak.


Jim another easy ingrediant to bolster a sauce if you dont want to do the classic vinegar/ shallot reduction method is to do a reduction of basalmic vinegar. It addes a sweetness to most sauces. Using Port, Maderia or brandies (fortified wines) can also give give you some great bases for quick sauces. One of the new trends in cooking I am seeing is the use of different kinds of vegetable stocks reduced. Simple enough where someone either uses a juicer to extraxt the juice from a fruit or vegeatble and reduces it, or cooks the veggie/ fruit and runs it through a food mill/ strainer and reduces ( concentrates ) the liquid. Using the reduction technique opens up a whole new world of sauces and accom panments with your basic proteins of fish, meat and chicken or even tufu and veggies. And they are simple and quick and easy to do on a boat while you are grilling or pan frying.

You dont have to be a certified chef to add great taste to your food naturally by deglazzing the pan ( with anything above) and some fresh herbs. you are already using to cook in with littlew effort.

Dave

Dave.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Dave, thanks for the tip. I'll try the balsamic. 

I ususally don't make my own stock, but use the stock from Wegman's and have been pleased with the results.

I usually experiment with what I have at the moment; a little of this a little of that. If I like the results I try and remember what I did. :laugher


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a lot of respect for Blumenthal, his new restaurant in London was just ranked 9th and the other 13th in the world The World?s 50 Best Restaurants One cant argue the guy is one of the best! But many of his techniques are so advanced, or "experimental" I suppose, that they dont really apply to most "real world" applications. I enjoy reading his books and watching his shows as well, and I have employed some of his technique and used them to provoke some good discussions in class. For example, he doesnt salt his water when blanching green beans? I feel that you must.

I would also agree with c2s/Dave in his comment about handling food. I have always believed that the more you touch/handle the product, the more it will deteriorate. This is something I emphasize often with my students. I would have to see what his rational was in turning it ever 15 seconds? Sounds somewhat silly to me, I cant imagine what the labor cost would be for a steak? LOL

Cheers


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

If you're going to turn the steak every 15 seconds, why not just cook it in a pannini press or, heavens, before they were invented we called them WAFFLE IRONS with flat plates. Those can sear meat and coook it from both sides at once.

As can a George Foreman grill.

Turn every 15 seconds. I suppose that is intended to give the chef a sense of accomplishment, or perhaps to createa a show equal to Benihana? <VBG>


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

We just had an abrupt temperature swing as a massive cold front swept up into Brazil from Argentina. It went from hot and sunny to cool and drizzly. We are heading into our southern hemisphere "winter" in this part of Brazil and, as always, my cooking thoughts turn to the kinds of "comfort food" I used to love in Canada. Last night I concocted this winter soup with ingredients I had in the fridge and I have to say it was delicious with a loaf of crusty Italian bread and a bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon from Salta.

*Winter Beef and Potato Soup*

1lb (400g) lean, tender beef cut in small pieces
2 strips bacon, cut in very thin slivers
2 large onions, chopped
Tablespoon or so of butter (or olive oil)
3 or 4 large potatoes with skins and cut in small cubes
1 ½ quarts (1 liter) of beef stock (roughly)
Splash of Worcestershire Sauce
½ cup fresh parsley
Salt and pepper

Preparation:

Brown the bacon until crispy in a deep saucepan or stock pot and set aside. Pour off the excess fat and add the onions and butter. Cook on very low heat until the onions slowly caramelize and turn a golden brown (the lower the heat, the better). Your nose should tell you when they're ready- they'll give off a rich aroma. Add the beef, bacon, salt and pepper and turn the heat up to medium. Stir the beef and onions for 3 or 4 minutes or until the beef starts to lose its raw meat colour. Add the stock and Worcestershire Sauce and simmer covered for 20 minutes. Add the potatoes and cook an additional 5 minutes or until the potatoes are cooked, but firm. Add the parsley and serve.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I like Heston although I do worry that some of this "cooking laboratory" gumph is getting a tadge silly. Although he has never professionally trained HB spent a couple of weeks working with Raymon Blanc before opening the Fat duck and I must say I like Blanc's stuff.

Not so well known but probably the restaurant I would most like to try is

St. JOHN Bar and Restaurant SMITHFIELD | St. John Restaurant

Fergus Henderson is known for his "whole of the beast" philosophy.

Of the top ten restaurant list I'd very much like to try el Celler de Can Roca and even more so Mugaritz. We ate at Arzak on our last visit to San Sebastian and it was pretty special. Even so there are so many smaller, less well known eateries that cost less than an arm and a leg and give as much tummy satisfaction.

Anywho, back to eating aboard eh ? Copa .... again I like the sound of your soup. Coming into winter down here so the prospect of soups loom large.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Favorite meals while sailing -- Boat Crack*

OK here's something simple and definitely not high end. We call it boat crack since once you start you can't stop eating this stuff.

1 package of cream cheese
1 jar good quality salsa
1 sleeve of crackers

Pour the salsa over the cream cheese and smear the mix on a cracker.

Surprisingly good and you really can't stop eating the stuff.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I enjoy breakfast burritos with a down home country flavor when I'm out on the hook on the weekends:

Brown a half pound of breakfast sausage with a small onion and some garlic, scramble 2-3 eggs, heat a can of black-eyed peas, and roll all that up into steamed tortillas with your favorite cheese, sauce or salsa (I like Tabasco Chipotle), and a little sour cream or Ranch dressing......they're quick and easy and a great way to start the day!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

btw ... Blumenthal's justification was that by turning every 15 seconds each side was subjected to less heat in one hit and that this would result in gentler cooking. 

I confess I tried it but found no appreciable difference in flavour or texture to usual method.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> Blumenthal's justification was that by turning every 15 seconds each side was subjected to less heat in one hit and that this would result in gentler cooking.


Great way to get the juices in the meat to drain out.

In my restaurants wed have to hire 50 cooks to do 100 steaks if they spent their time turning meat over and over again as they cooked.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> I would also agree with c2s/Dave in his comment about handling food. I have always believed that the more you touch/handle the product, the more it will deteriorate. This is something I emphasize often with my students.


This is particularly true when using the oven on most boat cookers. There is no appreciable thermal inertia in the oven so the temperature drops like a stone when you open the door.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Time to revive this thread, especially since we have lost our two great Sailnet chefs and recipe contributors (temporarily, I hope). Now it’s up to me and TDW to carry the torch for a while. I’m still waiting for one of TDW's authentic Kiwi recipes! 

Here is a recipe I’ve tried a few times, modified and (almost) perfected. The pork comes out tender, succulent and spicy and is great for filling tortillas. It’s basically a one-pot meal and ideal to make aboard. Make a lot as the leftovers keep for days in the fridge or in the pressure cooker. There’s no end to what you can use it for (breakfast of scrambled eggs and carnita anyone?)

Carnita (Mexican pulled pork)

This is an easy pressure cooker recipe that can be easily made aboard. Carnita can be used as a filling for wheat or corn tortillas or served in lettuce cups as a nice spicy appetizer.

Spice mix:

2 tablespoons of ground cumin
1 tablespoon oregano
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
½ tablespoon smoked paprika
1 tablespoon bitter chocolate (cocoa) powder
1 tablespoon coriander seeds
1 tablespoon ground white pepper
Minced hot peppers (optional)
salt to taste


Ingredients:

2 kg (5lbs) pork shoulder, trimmed and cut in large chunks and patted dry
2 large onions, diced
6 cloves of garlic, minced
2 tablespoons oil
½ cup fresh coriander, minced
Juice of one lime

Preparation:

Rub the spice mix on the pork and let sit for a few hours uncovered. In an uncovered pressure cooker, brown the pork chunks on all sides in oil on high heat. You may have to brown the pork pieces in 2 or 3 batches. Remove all the pork pieces and add the onions and garlic to the pan and brown on medium heat until golden brown. Add the pork pieces and any remaining spice mix to the pressure cooker. Cover with water and put the lid on. Bring the pot up to pressure and reduce the heat to medium and cook for 30 or 40 minutes, or until the pork is fork tender. Be careful the liquid doesn’t evaporate and burn the pork! Turn off the stove and let sit until the pressure returns to normal, then remove the pork pieces and place in a shallow bowl. With two forks, “pull” the pork, tearing it into strings. The remaining liquid in the pot can be reduced on low heat until it becomes a thick, spicy, rich sauce.

Finishing details:

Add a tablespoon of oil to a large skillet and brown the pulled pork on medium-high heat until brown. Drizzle some of the sauce over the pulled pork just before removing from it from the skillet. Garnish with fresh coriander and lime juice.

Serving suggestions:

Use the pulled pork to fill wheat tortillas, along with a dollop of sour cream, salsa, sliced tomatoes, avocado slices and shredded cabbage.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Paging BLjones, paging Dr. Jones to the galley...

(He has some good recipes)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

You are right Copa, I've been a bit slack. Will pull my finger out but I have to say I'm short of Kiwi recipes. Never cooked one, hear they are a bit chewy no matter how long you cook 'em. Thankfully so are Wombats.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

OK Tdw, then how about a recipe to cook an Aussie?  I hear they're not as tough! :laugher


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: The good life...*

I'm going with you!


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm such a fan of pasta, but it's tough to make on the boat - that big pot of boiling water takes a lot of resources, and there's the potential safety issues of splashing boiling water on yourself.

Tried this recipe a couple of weeks ago, for pasta in a pressure cooker. Sounds crazy, too good to be true because it: uses very little water, very little fuel, you can't get splashed, and ... it tasted really good even when made with cheap generic tomato sauce. 
_Farfalle all'Arrabbiata_ - Angry (spicy) Butterflies 
- the secret to _al dente_ pressure cooked pasta! | hip pressure cooking - pressure cooker recipes & tips!


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

That is great wingnwing! I keep a pressure cooker for making bread. Now it has another use that saves precious fresh water and alcohol. (although it can be cooked in salt water in a pinch) Pasta and sauce is one of my favorite, easy concoctions. Rice and just about anything edible is the other. I wonder about the pressure cooker and rice? There are obviously no chefs on board Philyria.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

This is a bit of a cop out cos not really a recipe but in reference to WingNWing's pasta post ..... 

We also like our pasta and a great meal for eating at sea. Negative as you say is that pot of boiling water. Now while the pressure cooker idea is a good one, for short passages (say less than a week or so) here's a thought. Partially pre cook your pasta.

Nicely placed between out home and our boat is a fine little corner store run by a couple of ex pat Italians, Roy and Joe by name. Joe's wife each week cooks up a batch of pastas and soups. We'll often buy a pasta if we are feeling a tadge lazy . Sometimes we add to them , sometimes not, but the secret is that she leaves the pasta just short of nicely al dente. Means that when it is re heated it still ends up al dente and not overcooked mush. Which is nice. 

So our alternative when we are not being lazy is to partly cook our pasta, make up the sauce on board add the pasta to sauce and hey presto. For a passage the sauce can also of course be pre prepared. Pasta keeps pretty well so you end up with some quick tasty reheatable meals more than suitable for eating on the lean. Ingredients of your choice. 

One of my favorites is to take a spicey hot Italian sausage, remove the skin and fry the inner breaking it up into a mince with some extra fried onion then whatever field mushrooms I can get hold of and fresh brocolli or peas. Grate is some fresh parmigianio into the sauce as it cooks. If hot sausage (and I mean a banger not e.g salami ) not available you need to throw in a finely chopped whole chilli pepper. Doesn't need to be a Jalopena but something with a goodly amount of heat. Add fresh parsley right at the end and more parmigiano if the seas are not too upsy downsy. 

I confess than in any degree of swell I do not like cooking at sea. The mixture of hot water , hot oil, heavy pots and sharp knives just puts me right on edge. So at sea simplicity is all and as much pre preparation as possible.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

My go-to food when the going gets lumpy (forget the flame and sharp knives): PBJ, Second choice: GORP or Clif Bars. Wish I could figure out how to make Clif Bars at home. I could live on the darned things, but so far have been unsuccessful in a number of attempts.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smurphny said:


> My go-to food when the going gets lumpy (forget the flame and sharp knives): PBJ, Second choice: GORP or Clif Bars. Wish I could figure out how to make Clif Bars at home. I could live on the darned things, but so far have been unsuccessful in a number of attempts.


Good heavens man speak English ...  

PBJ ? GORP ? Clif Bar ?

I know not of what you speak .... will you force me to Google you cad ? 

Bloody Americans.

OK , so I googled and I take your point but surely not for days on end ? On a lumpy day out snacks keep you going but I do like something with a bit of substance beyond PB&J if overnighting.

My favourite quick and easy in cold weather is Italian or Spanish ham (Proscuito or Jamon) and cheese, smear a bit of olive oil on the outside of the bread and dry fry. Quick easy and safe. Better than bacon cos you don't need to precook Proscuitto.

In summer we go salads. Throw a tin of almost anything (tuna, salmon, chicken, octopus, shrimp, squid) in with some fresh basil leaves, baby tomatoes, cucumber, dressing.

but but but , after a while you need a proper hot meal.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not much of a chef, but when I'm on the boat and need to fix a nice meal for company I like to grill some chicken or tuna or something like that, saute some garlic and green onions in a small cast iron skillet on the grill, and serve it all over some good jasmine rice sprinkled with lemon juice and butter.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

td, I think you're going to make the chefs among us go running and screaming. And if you're lucky, they'll be running away from you rather than at you.

Pre-cooked pasta is generally considered the sign of a poor restaurant, as opposed to having it made fresh. Ain't so difficult. Of course, pre-cooking dried pasta instead of simply using fresh pasta up front, that's really asking for it. Fresh pasta isn't hard to make, aside from the cutting, and if you're starting with pre-cooked pasta now you've got to refrigerate the damned stuff, and the whole point of dried pasta is that it is shelf-stable.

Smurf, there are plenty of recipes for home granola bars and other "energy" bars floating around. And I've got to agree with you, if it is too nasty to cook, there's plenty of fuel that doesn't need cooking. 

Reheated used pasta...ugh!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

"Reheated used pasta...ugh!"

A gourmet meal down under is canned spaghetti on toast, go figure!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

In the US the big brand name for tinned pasta is Chef Boyardi. After a certain young age, it is better known as Purina Bachelor Chow.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

HS and AEV, I think you both miss my point. Cooking pasta on a heaving boat is surely not for the faint hearted. Even as WingnWing mentioned doing it in a pressure cooker worries me. 

We are not talking fine dining here, we are talking about getting a hot meal into you quickly and simply. AEV ... canned spaghetti is vomit inducing, indeed it barely deserves the name having been reduced to almost complete mush but if you cook pasta (probably a penne or similar rather than a spaghetti) to less than al dente you will still end up with al dente when you reheat it. Sure its not perfect but when you consider what some people put up when being thrown around by an angry sea its not the end of the world. 

And sure as hell beats reconstituted freeze dried crap or peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

HS .... I'm not a chef mate, I'm just someone who likes to eat well, who quite enjoys cooking and who is taking part in this thread as how that relates to a small boat and the limited confines of a boat's galley. 

This thread began life as 'favourite meals while sailing' not favourite haute cuisine, not even favourite meals at anchor. Sometimes we decide to just get out to the boat and get away so yes we compromise on what we eat at least to some degree. Other times we take our time, shop for what we want where we know we'll get the quality and take our time with the preparation and the cooking not to mention the eating. 

Horses for courses and all that.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

td, most of us have been taught a very simple bu energy intensive way to make pasta and that usually requires having an open point roiling for 12 minutes. That's just WRONG.

I found out that rice pasta (sit back down there!) turns into mush if it is overcooked even slightly. Using it with conventional "boil the pasta" instructions will trash it.

Then I found out that if you bring the water to a boil, add the pasta (rice or other), bring it back to a boil, and then simply TURN OFF THE LIGHT and put a lid on trhe pot, the pasta will continue to cook and in the same typical 10 minutes, great pasta. You use ten minutes LESS FUEL because you are no longer using the flame. You stir once or teice, to make sure everything is happy.

But basically? Cover stays secure. No boilers, No jumping out of the put. It just works so much better and simpler and safer!

Given my druthers I can and will cook pretty well. Just don't ask me to serve the bits that the dogs are entitled to eat. Blood sausage, tripe, offal, no, sorry, not in my galley. Although I will gladly serve the raw heart of any beast, torn while still beating, to the victor. (Gotta honor the ancient ways.)

I've eaten Batchelor Chow. And gone 48 hours with just gorp and snickers and fruit. Or maybe vegetables, I tend to get them confused. Give me a couple of hours to enchant a quadrapod and introduce it to some fire...But there's absolutely nothing finer than a fresh hot bowl of Soylent Green, is there? (WEG)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> td, most of us have been taught a very simple bu energy intensive way to make pasta and that usually requires having an open point roiling for 12 minutes. That's just WRONG.
> 
> I found out that rice pasta (sit back down there!) turns into mush if it is overcooked even slightly. Using it with conventional "boil the pasta" instructions will trash it.
> 
> ...


12 minutes ? Heaven forfend. No way would I put a decent pasta to that indiginity. Depending on exact pasta six - eight is more to my liking.

Rice noodles even less.

I think in truth I'd never try and cook pasta from scratch on a sailing sail boat. It would just freak me out.

As for offal .... oh yes ... blood sausage, tripe, kidney, liver, tongue ... yum yum ... but I'd have to cook it outside on the BBQ cos the Wombet is not with me when it comes to offal. I confess i have never eaten heart.

OK OK so yep, I'll draw the line at SG.


----------



## DocBrauer (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been living aboard for 7 years and sailed from Oxford, Maryland till now in the Philippines as a singlehander. I have 2 main recipes. One for making at anchor to have several easy meals while on haul and one to make enroute. The latter I call my recipe but just brined chicken.

Ocean Chicken

While sailing in the ocean far from shore I took a chicken out of the fridge and thought I wish I had taken some kolsher salt to brine a chicken. Brining a chicken will make salt water enter the meat, make the muscle fibers relax to make it more tender which in turn will open up space to allow more salt water in to make juicy. While lamenting my lack of salt to make salt water and gazing at the horizon I thought " you sir are a dumb ass." dunking a large pot into a passing wave I then added a cup of sugar to sweeten the meat (optional) and half as much fresh water. Running my fingers under the skin by the vent over the breasts and legs I dunked it in. After letting it sit for 2 or 3 hours I rinsed the skin with fresh water (will let the skin get crispy when you cook). I then tied it to the boat so that it hung from the leeward side and dripped into the ocean for skin to dry out for an hour. No problem, No bugs. At this time cook the way you want. I like to butterfly, spread butter on skin and under with possible herbs and put on roasting rack. Slice potatoes with onions and peppers with potatoes and stack under roasting rack and roast. After 45 minutes drain potatoes and mix up and turn chicken. Finish roasting till done. Will work any other chicken recipe though.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

tdw said:


> We are not talking fine dining here, we are talking about getting a hot meal into you quickly and simply.


Sailing doesn't have to be camping. You can eat well underway.



tdw said:


> This thread began life as 'favourite meals while sailing' not favourite haute cuisine, not even favourite meals at anchor.


Here's one of my favorites on delivery. When moving a boat you never really know what sort of cooking tools you have to work with.

On most boats you can count on a cooker on gimbals. With respect to pasta I've never had a problem even in big seas as long as there is a pot I can use that allows a couple of inches above the water level in the pot. If the crew is small enough you can make pasta in a percolator.

My fav offshore recipe:

Lay out a pork loin in a disposable foil pan. A bit of olive oil, ground pepper, and kosher salt (go easy). Chop onions, carrots, and celery and wrap in foil - drop in foil pan. Chop new potatoes (or any small red or other low starch potato, drizzle with olive oil, and wrap in foil - drop in foil pan. Cover the pan with more aluminum foil and shove in the oven set at 350F (ish).

You do have one of these 



 right?

Depending on the oven somewhere between 45 minutes and 1-1/2 hours (most boat cookers aren't very well insulated and the temperature swings around) you'll get an internal temperature of 145F. Lock the gimbal on the cooker so you don't end up with everything in your lap, time the boat motion, and pull the pan out of the oven. Stick it on top of the cooker and unlock the gimbal. Let the pork sit covered for a few minutes while you assemble salads and pass them up to the crew. Slice half the roast and load up plates with the pork and roasted veg.

After dinner, slice the rest of the roast thinly for sandwiches next day.

If there is still some left you can stew them in jarred BBQ sauce, tomato paste, a little vinegar, pepper, oregano, and left over veg for an easy sort of barbecue pork.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

hellosailor said:


> In the US the big brand name for tinned pasta is Chef Boyardi. After a certain young age, it is better known as Purina Bachelor Chow.


Some stuff is inedible even for us bachelors. Canned pasta is one of them. Canned Chili...now that's another story. Some of it is actually good. I keep plenty of that on board along with lots of cans of Tuna and chopped clams. It's quick and easy to make up pretty good clam sauce with chopped clams, olive oil, onions, and garlic. There have to be 100 ways to use tuna. Canned goods are great on board as long as you can keep them dry. Once they start to rust, it does not take long for them to spoil.

If you know of a good energy bar recipe, please post a link. The last two I tried were terrible so I kinda gave up on it. Used to order Clif Bars by the case when I was road biking but have never been able to come close to a DIY recipe.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm beginning to think you guys sail in much calmer seas than we do. Passing salad plates up to the crew ? wow.    

Dave, I thoroughly agree that sailing does not have to be camping but there is still an element of camping involved particularly when you are thrashing to windward in plus twenty knots with a nasty beam sea. 

Must say I did like the sound of the roast pork thing though and yes I find the oven a great boon for cooking at sea. 

As for pasta, maybe I am just being a worry wart but I've been badly scalded once in my life and I never want to go through that again, indeed a couple of years back when at anchor the Wombet clipped a saucepan of water and it went over her hand. OK, so we had the means to treat it available but it was not a pleasant experience and I'll do just about anything, yes even eat re heated pasta, to minimise the boiling of water on board.

btw ... it might have sounded as if I was summarily dismissing WingNwings idea of cooking pasta in a pressure cooker. I wasn't, though I'm not sure how you monitor the progress of the pasta. We still don't have a pressure cooker, its a situation we need to remedy.

Of course rice based dishes are a damn fine idea at sea as well.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

tdw said:


> I'm beginning to think you guys sail in much calmer seas than we do. Passing salad plates up to the crew ? wow.


Hi Andrew. I can't speak to the relative size and period of seas. What I described works for me as long as the cooker doesn't gimbal to the stops very often.

The pork loin and roast veg go on plates. The salad goes in bowls. *grin* One bowl at a time up the companionway. By the time the last one is up the first person is done and I can swap the salad bowl for a dinner plate. Downside - I end up eating salad for dessert so I can eat the main with crew. Not so bad. Weather permitting I feed crew in the cockpit since clean-up is easier and motion sickness is less of a factor; it's important to keep the crew fed.



tdw said:


> As for pasta, maybe I am just being a worry wart but I've been badly scalded once in my life and I never want to go through that again, indeed a couple of years back when at anchor the Wombet clipped a saucepan of water and it went over her hand.


Agree completely. I never EVER clip in to the galley. I don't want to be restrained if something bad starts to happen. U and J shaped galleys generally let you wedge yourself in so you have both hands free to cook. In really bumpy conditions I may wear my foulie bibs.

_Mise en place_ is a big help. I do prep before starting to cook. If there isn't non-skid available, a damp paper towel under the cutting board and under some aluminum foil keeps the board from moving while you cut and chop and keeps the finished parts in place. Even better, offshore all the pieces (paper towels, foil, the foil pan for the pork loin,

I would not boil pasta if the cooker is swinging to the stops at all except in the percolator and even then only if the pot holders are beefy enough. In the pressure cooker you don't monitor the progress. You cook to time and get what you get.

I'll dig out my recipe for Meadle a la Auspicious that is a one pot PC meal that cooks the pasta along with everything else in the PC. There is a picture somewhere as well.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

None of the boats I sail on have gimballed range tops. Most of what we eat underway is pre-prepared or only requires assembly, not cooking.

There is one partial exception, that is my absolute favorite. It's a riff on the southern U.S. biscuits and sausage gravy. Basically, it's a huge biscuit baked in a bundt cake pan, with sausage, a little white gravy and cream cheese baked into the middle of it. We warm it up in the oven, then slice it up and hand it out to the people on the rail.

The problem is, a female friend of the crew has the recipe and won't share it! She's hoarding it for a cooking contest. She'll prepare it for us, but won't tell us how to make it.:laugher


----------



## DocBrauer (Oct 6, 2007)

Has to really be bad before I can't eat out of at least a pot. Since I am a solo sailor after its cooked on stove top held in place by restraining bars makes a great place to eat. In all but rough seas a plate and mug works since my cutting board is cut to fit snug on top of stove and being gimballed makes handy table.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Our favourite meal, or at least the one that is most memorable, was enjoyed in our first year of sailing.

We had a long sail to anchorage (6 + hours). I took a rack of wild boar ribs, rubbed them with a dry rub and set them on the BBQ on the lowest possible setting.

The ribs cooked away while we sailed to our anchorage.

Within five minutes of dropping the hook we were tearing into melt-in-your mouth ribs.

That was about 6 years ago and we still talk about it.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> None of the boats I sail on have gimballed range tops. Most of what we eat underway is pre-prepared or only requires assembly, not cooking.


Really? I've cooked on only one boat in the last few years without gimballed range/oven. I'll have to pay more attention.

I have pictures somewhere of the pots tied down on the non-gimballed stove from Panama to Guatemala.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a one-pot meal that is easy and quick to prepare, especially if you use canned beans. I prefer to soak and pressure cook my beans because the flavour is just so much better, but I’m the first to admit that opening a can is less work. I’ve made this on board a few times and even used shrimp instead of pork (though the preparation is different- you flash-cook the spiced shrimp, set aside and only return to the pot at the end).

Pork and White Bean Chili

Ingredients:

Spice mix: (homemade chili powder)

2 tablespoons ground cumin
1 tablespoon oregano
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon paprika
1 teaspoon white pepper

1kg (2 lbs) pork loin or shoulder, trimmed of fat and cut in bite-sized pieces
500g (1lb) of white navy beans (soaked overnight and cooked) or 2 cans cooked white navy beans, drained.
1 can peeled Italian tomatoes
1 can of beer
1 small green, red and yellow pepper, cut into small squares
1 large onion, diced
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 or 2 green Jalapeño peppers, minced (optional)
½ cup fresh coriander, chopped
Salt to taste
Oil


Preparation:

Pat dry the pork pieces, rub with the spice mix and set aside uncovered. In a deep skillet, quickly sauté the onions and peppers in oil and remove while still crunchy. Set aside. In the same skillet, brown the pork pieces, Jalapeño peppers and garlic on high heat in oil (perhaps in 2 batches to sear better). Add the canned tomatoes and with a spoon and knife, break the tomatoes into smaller chunks (or use “chopped” canned tomatoes). Add the rest of the spice mix, salt and about half a can of beer, cover and simmer on very low heat for 20 minutes. Add the drained beans, half the fresh coriander and sautéed onion and peppers and cook for another 3 minutes. Garnish with the remaining coriander and serve.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Left to right: Carlos, me, George; photo credit to Anja
Photo somewhere West of Plymouth England enroute to Azores

Meadle a la Auspicious

Meadle is the name my Mom gave a stove-top casserole we often had when i was a child to help stretch meat. The proportions of pasta to meat are pretty forgiving and subject to adjustment based on how much of the other ingredients you have and how many people you are trying to feed. I adapted it for my pressure cooker. This recipe feeds me for two or three meals, sometimes four, depending on how hungry i am and what else i make.

1 cup uncooked pasta (any small pasta shape works well; I use elbow macaroni)
½ lb ground beef (i prefer lean)
2 cloves of garlic, minced or 1 tsp prepared crushed garlic
1 medium onion
3 or 4 small to medium tomatoes
or
½ to ¾ of a 15 oz can of stewed, crushed, or chopped tomatoes
1 small to medium bell pepper
1 tsp oregano
salt & pepper

I usually make meadle with elbow macaroni. rustle through your vegetables and pitch in whatever is about to go bad. hot peppers, carrots, celery, and cauliflower work well. mushrooms tend to disintegrate, but leftover cooked mushrooms or canned mushrooms added after cooking work well.

In a 4-quart or larger pressure cooker, brown ground beef over medium heat until it crumbles. Pour off the drippings. Stir in the rest of the ingredients. Add the pasta and just enough water (or stock) to barely cover the pasta. Lock the lid in place. Bring to 15psi over high heat, immediately reduce the heat to the lowest possible setting to stabilize and maintain that pressure. Cook 6-8 minutes. Remove from heat and use the natural release method (if you are patient <grin>) before opening the lid. Transfer to a serving dish. You can sprinkle your choice of cheese over top (feta is great, parmesan is as well).

This dish keeps pretty well, and if sealed in bags with a vacuum sealer can be reheated in the bag in boiling water (even boiling sea water) so you won't make another pot dirty.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

My mom used to make "meadle" all the time when I was growing up....she called it "goulash" though...


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

JoeDiver said:


> My mom used to make "meadle" all the time when I was growing up....she called it "goulash" though...


Internationalism was not my family's strong suit.


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS ; the difference between goulash and GLOOLASSH is the latter keeps you on the loo for days GO SAFE.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry, but the heck is "Gloolassh"?? It's a new one for me.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Speaking of Goulash, here’s a really simple dish that one can make in 20 minutes (the time it takes to prepare the rice to serve with it). It’s so simple, but so tasty. The trick is using real Hungarian paprika. 

Paprika Chicken

4 boneless chicken breasts, trimmed
1 or 2 tablespoons Hungarian paprika (the good stuff)
1 large onion, diced
Salt and pepper
2 tablespoons olive oil
Splash of sherry or white wine
½ cup chicken stock
1 cup sour cream (you can use yoghurt for a low-fat version)
¼ cup fresh parsley, finely chopped

Preparation:

Rub the chicken breasts with salt and pepper. Sprinkle a little paprika evenly over the chicken breasts and set aside. Put a tablespoon of olive oil in a skillet and brown the chicken breasts on medium heat. Remove and set aside. In the same skillet, add a little more olive oil and sauté the onions. Return the chicken to the pan and add the sherry, the rest of the paprika and the stock and bring to a simmer uncovered. Simmer on low heat, turning the chicken once, for about 10 minutes or until the chicken is cooked, but still juicy. Add salt if necessary. At this point the liquid should have reduced by about 50%. Add the sour cream and bring back to a simmer. Remove and garnish with fresh parsley. Serve with rice.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> Hi Andrew. I can't speak to the relative size and period of seas. What I described works for me as long as the cooker doesn't gimbal to the stops very often.
> 
> The pork loin and roast veg go on plates. The salad goes in bowls. *grin* One bowl at a time up the companionway. By the time the last one is up the first person is done and I can swap the salad bowl for a dinner plate. Downside - I end up eating salad for dessert so I can eat the main with crew. Not so bad. Weather permitting I feed crew in the cockpit since clean-up is easier and motion sickness is less of a factor; it's important to keep the crew fed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for realising there was humourous intent.

Of course one of our issues is that there is usually only the two of on board and judging by that pic in the Meadle thread you do sail in calmer waters.

Our stamping grounds off the NSW coast are known to be unsettled with a seemingly never ending swell and prevailing winds usually out of the North East. So when we head north we are often hard on the wind and punching into the swell. Our alternative is to wait until a southerly change comes through and jump onto its tail when the winds drop under 30knots. Then of course you end up with the swell up your arse as you surf up the coast. Heading south of course the reverse applies but it is still usually pretty sloppy. Going south conditions improve as you head offshore, north no such thing as the current offshore is all southward. Those gymble stoppers get a pretty good workout.

Thanks to you and Copa for those last two recipes.


----------



## dbandel (Jul 29, 2012)

MRE's (Meals Ready to Eat) are a good alternative to keep on hand if you get in a pinch. They got an undeserved bad rap as the first generation ones back in the late 80's where truly awful. Most nowadays really aren't too bad, are designed to feed a soldier who is burning lots of calories, last up to five years in storage, are waterproof, and with the chemical heater are hot and ready to eat in minutes. You can even get kosher and Islamic-friendly ones these days. I'd keep a case on board just in case anyway.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Dbandel, those MREs sound like a great thing to keep on board for emergencies. I don't think I've ever seen them here, though. I keep a few "cup noodles" for emergency meals, like when you have to hand steer and can't cook a proper meal. Dreadful stuff, but useful to have aboard. I enjoy cooking and eating so much that I normally make superhuman efforts to make good meals in spite of the weather or sea state. I have a seat in front of the stove so I can use both hands without hanging on! When the sea is up or no one wants to be below cooking (like while sailing) we do something in the oven like a roast with potatoes and sweet potatoes. I throw it all together in a casserole and set the timer for 60 minutes and _voila_... dinner!

I'm starting to think we'll have to start a thread showing our onboard wine cellars next!


----------



## jnorten (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the ideas that have been shared here.

Following are a few simple ideas that I've found over the years:

Have tortillas on hand (whole wheat if you prefer). Tortillas keep better than loaves of bread and take up less space.

In the mood for breakfast? Smear peanut butter on a tortilla, top with banana slices, roll up and eat. This is a great breakfast that fills you up. It also works for lunch--like a peanut butter and jelly sandwich but with a healthier banana.

Speaking of lunch--keep foil packs of flavored tuna on hand. Top a tortilla with the tuna. If you want to get fancy, then top with a slice of your favorite cheese. This fills you up and, aside from the sodium in the seasoning, is quite healthy.

These ideas are by no means gourmet. But, they are EASY and GOOD. In fact, we do similar things on family road trips because road trips and sailing trips present similar logistical challenges.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

copacabana said:


> Sorry, but the heck is "Gloolassh"?? It's a new one for me.


Goulash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



tdw said:


> Of course one of our issues is that there is usually only the two of on board and judging by that pic in the Meadle thread you do sail in calmer waters.


That picture was somewhere between Plymouth England and Horta Azores. Plenty of bumpy. I don't have many pictures of bumpy. Everything just takes longer and there isn't so much time for niceties like picture taking. *grin*



jnorten said:


> Have tortillas on hand (whole wheat if you prefer). Tortillas keep better than loaves of bread and take up less space.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Speaking of lunch--keep foil packs of flavored tuna on hand.


Definitely agree on tortillas.

I don't like the "foil" packs. Aren't they plasticized? That means you can't dump them over the side offshore and I really try to keep trash to a minimum when I make landfall.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

I know what Goulash is. It's the "Gloolassh" joke above that I didn't get....

And speaking of tortillas, here is a recipe that I found for wheat tortillas on a fantastic blog on Texan cuisine. I had no idea Texas had such a rich cuisine. I've spent hours reading and drooling over the photos and recipies.

Homesick Texan

Texas Flour Tortillas (adapted from The Border Cookbook by Cheryl Alters Jamison and Bill Jamison)
Ingredients:
Two cups of all-purpose flour (can make them whole wheat by substituting one cup of whole-wheat flour for white flour)
1 1/2 teaspoons of baking powder
1 teaspoon of salt
2 teaspoons of vegetable oil
3/4 cups of warm milk

Method:
Mix together the flour, baking powder, salt and oil.
Slowly add the warm milk.
Stir until a loose, sticky ball is formed.
Knead for two minutes on a floured surface. Dough should be firm and soft.
Place dough in a bowl and cover with a damp cloth or plastic wrap for 20 minutes.
After the dough has rested, break off eight sections, roll them into balls in your hands, place on a plate (make sure they aren't touching) and then cover balls with damp cloth or plastic wrap for 10 minutes. (It's very important to let the dough rest, otherwise it will be like elastic and won't roll out to a proper thickness and shape.)
After dough has rested, one at a time place a dough ball on a floured surface, pat it out into a four-inch circle, and then roll with a rolling pin from the center until it's thin and about eight inches in diameter. (If you roll out pie crusts you'll have no problem with this.) Don't over work the dough, or it'll be stiff. Keep rolled-out tortillas covered until ready to cook.
In a dry iron skillet or comal heated on high, cook the tortilla about thirty seconds on each side. It should start to puff a bit when it's done.
Keep cooked tortillas covered wrapped in a napkin until ready to eat.
Can be reheated in a dry iron skillet, over your gas-burner flame or in the oven wrapped in foil.
While you probably won't have any leftovers, you can store in the fridge tightly wrapped in foil or plastic for a day or so.
Makes eight tortillas.


----------



## meuritt (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been experimenting with cooking in a thermos. It appears any kind of slow cooker recipe can be adapted, so far I've made some excellent soups from simple ingredients, one for lunch works like so, and that is lunch aboard or at work




he is testing a small stove, but you get the idea, a fresh hot soup with very minimal time on a stove, most of the cooking gets done by retaining the heat in the initial boil.

More info:





I've cooked pasta, a lot of oatmeal, different soups, and looking for these links i found a lot of recipes on youtube that I didn't see a year ago when I started experimenting.

Benefits, less fuel, less water, less water vapor in the boat, on most things you can't really over cook, pasta and rice being the exception, but wild rice is great, maybe best of all, the food is in a closed up container and isn't going to end up on the floor in a seaway.

But it does require a different mindset to prepare your food this way. I have several wide mouth nissan thermos aboard in different sizes. Cooking a whole chicken would be a problem though, but thermal cookware, as opposed to thermos, does address that issue.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51NYQ1riVQL.jpg

Simple, authentic, delicious. Your friends will be impressed!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Tortillas made with _wheat flour _and _milk_? Good lord, no wonder the other Mexicans took up arms!

I have some old thermoses with the original glass liners although (bang! tinkle tinkle) I've gone to all stainless over the years. But if you're looking for performance, it is worth nothing that size-for-size, the old ones with glass liners seem to keep things hotter, longer.

"Cooking a whole chicken would be a problem though," Which is why yachtsmen prefer to dine on squab and baby quail. Much easier to fit in a thermos bottle.

OK, what joker swapped the coq-au-vin for my coffee?!


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

hot dogs & beans


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Big Grouper sandwich


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> Left to right: Carlos, me, George; photo credit to Anja
> Photo somewhere West of Plymouth England enroute to Azores
> 
> Meadle a la Auspicious
> ...


SOunds good!


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

smurphny said:


> That is great wingnwing! I keep a pressure cooker for making bread. Now it has another use that saves precious fresh water and alcohol. (although it can be cooked in salt water in a pinch) Pasta and sauce is one of my favorite, easy concoctions. Rice and just about anything edible is the other. I wonder about the pressure cooker and rice? There are obviously no chefs on board Philyria.


Rice? Super-easy: put 1 cup brown rice and 1-1/2 cups water in the pot. Bring to pressure. Pour yourself a glass of wine, turn heat under pressure cooker to its lowest possible setting, cook 20 min while drinking wine, turn off flame and allow pressure to drop on its own. Your wine and your rice should be finished at just about exactly the same time.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

The Real Deal.


----------



## islandskipper23 (Mar 2, 2011)

For those snacks underway, there's something about slices of pepperoni between ritz crackers of triscuits with a slice of sharp cheddar from the block -- so easy so good!


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Wing N Wing: In our case the rice would definitely end up undercooked!


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Hot dogs & beans all in one pot.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Time to give this thread a bump! ...

Here is a recipe that I came up with, which is actually pretty quick to make and is really quite delicious. 

The market is full of those lovely, sweet crunchy pears right now and on Sunday I felt inspired. I had a few Cornish hens in the freezer so ...

Roast Cornish hens with pear and prune stuffing

(Serves 4)

2 Cornish hens (about 700 grams/ 1 lb each)
2 tablespoons of butter
2 cloves of garlic, finely minced
Salt and pepper to taste
Splash of white wine

Stuffing:
1 cup of fresh breadcrumbs
1 pear, cut in cubes
6 prunes, sliced
A few Brazil nuts, almonds, walnuts or pecans, coarsley chopped
Half an onion, minced
3 tablespoons of butter
Sprig of rosemary
Salt and pepper

Wash and dry the Cornish hens. Rub with butter, salt and pepper, leaving a layer of butter on the skin. Sprinkle the minced garlic over them. Set aside on a buttered roasting pan. Add a splash of white wine to the roasting pan.

Preparing the stuffing:

Melt the butter in a skillet on low heat. Add the onion and cook until transparent. Add the bread crumbs and stir until they absorb the butter evenly and become fluffy (2 or 3 minutes). Add the rest of the ingredients, mix together and stuff the Cornish hens.

Cooking:

Preheat the oven to 200c (380f). Cover the roasting pan with aluminium foil, sealing it well, and cook for 25 minutes. Remove the foil, baste the Cornish hens and cook another 20 to 30 minutes until the skin is crispy. You can make a gravy by deglazing the roasting pan with a bit of stock and white wine, thickened with flour. This dish goes well with seasoned rice and fresh asparagus on the side.

Enjoy!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds good, and timely for the Fall season


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Few things please me more than a good Paella... one of my favorites and every time it's a little different. My two daughters not only love eating Paella... they love helping make it... those cruising with kids will appreciate the interaction and entertainment value helping cook can provide. My youngest Olivia (9) can peel and de-vein shrimp better and faster than most adults I know 

Yum...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Another favorite hot summer day meal... Grilled Tandoori spiced Lamb Rib Chops with Indian Spiced Sweet Potato Stew.... Clearly those girls will chow down on some Lamb! Easy to make and the aroma is amazing. They plated this one with a little help from Daddy


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My son gave me a Christmas present of the Margarettaville Cookbook - Damned good recipes and I will definitely use a lot of them.

Gary


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Here is a good raft up item for cocktails and hors-d'oeuvre, we served these when I worked at The Inn at Little Washington, Country Ham Biscuits. Easy and quick to make if you have a oven onboard. The ham keeps well, the biscuits are easy and fast, and the marscapone spread is versitil.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Where is T37Chef??? Where is Andrew?? Time for new recipies!

We are at the end of summer here and the end of squid season. Along the coast here you can usually find small fishing boats where you can buy squid right off the boat. These are the small ones- very tender and delicious. The price is also pleasant- about 2 or 3 USD for 1 kilo. This is how I usually prepare them on the boat. It's a one-pot meal.

*Quick squid "risotto" for 4* (It's "quick" because I use parboiled rice for this recipe instead of arborio)

Ingredients:

1lb (500g) frest squid, cleaned, skinned and cut in rings
4 or more large cloves garlic, minced
about 2 cups Stock (vegetable or other) for making rice (start with less than 2 cups, you can always add more during the cooking)
olive oil (_good _olive oil!)
half an onion, finely minced
pinch of spanish paprika
Saffron (as much as you can afford!!)
1 cup rice
salt and pepper 
splash of white wine
parsley for garnish

I use a deep skillet with a good lid for this recipe, but a good saucepan also works.

In a deep skillet, sauté the squid and half the garlic in a bit of olive oil (very quickly) and set aside in a bowl (with any juice that came out). In the same skillet, add more olive oil and cook the onions and garlic on low heat until transparent. Add the uncooked rice and mix for a few minutes. Add the stock, paprika, saffron salt and pepper and some white wine and cook with the lid on until the rice is almost done. A few minutes before the rice is cooked, fold in the squid (and any juices) and cook for only another minute or two. Turn off the stove, set aside with the lid on and wait until the last of the stock has been absorbed by the rice. It should still be fairly "wet" though, but no liquid running on the plate from under the rice). Garnish with parsley. I usually serve this with a very cold Torontes white from Argentina (a cheap wine, but what the heck?- on the boat everything tastes great!). A nice salad on the side and what more can one ask for on a late summer's evening?

And with this recipe, I pass the torch to T37Chef!


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Ha ha! I see T37Chef beat to it. He posted his recipe while I was writing mine. Glad to see the thread is alive once more!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Country Ham Biscuits.


Great idea.

I lean more toward an interesting mustard than marscapone, but that is personal taste.

Biscuits, like many other foods that don't keep well, are made of ingredients that keep beautifully.

My biscuit recipe, adapted from the family recipe of someone I once knew:

2 cups AP flour
4 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 teaspoon salt
4 tablespoons butter
1 cup UHT milk combined tablespoon of vinegar or lemon juice, combined and chilled

Combine flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt. Mix butter into dry ingredients until mixture looks like crumbs. I usually keep butter at room temperature but for good biscuits it should be cold. Move quickly to keep the butter from melting. Make a well in the center and pour in the chilled buttermilk. Stir just until the dough comes together. The dough will be very sticky. Stop before you think you are done or you'll make hockey pucks instead of biscuits.

Turn dough onto floured surface (I'm fussy but for baking I just flour the countertop and clean up later - this does not work for tile), dust top of dough with flour and gently fold dough over on itself 5 or 6 times. Press into a 1-inch thick round. Cut out biscuits with a 2-inch cutter (I use a Thai curry paste can with top and bottom removed), being sure to push straight down through the dough. Place biscuits on baking sheet so that they just touch. I use parchment paper on the baking sheet. Reform scrap dough, working it as little as possible and continue cutting.

Bake at high heat (crank it up - boat ovens struggle to reach and maintain 450F) until biscuits look like, well, biscuits - about 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Dave, the marscapone has a pepper jelly mixed in it, a bit of sweet, sour, and sweet which plays beautifully off the salty virgina country ham... the frisse adds some bitter and crunch. 

Cut the biscut about the size of a half dollar, makes a fun bite sized item for many. A small square or diamond shape is also good with less rolling


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Cut the biscut about the size of a half dollar, makes a fun bite sized item for many. A small square or diamond shape is also good with less rolling


What kind of can do I use for half-dollar biscuit? LOL


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

You mean to tell me you do not have these on board? I am disappointed 

Plain Round Cutter Set, 9 Pieces


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> You mean to tell me you do not have these on board? I am disappointed
> 
> Plain Round Cutter Set, 9 Pieces


Says the guy who went three rounds with ginger snap cookies.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

A rum bottle cap works fine. 

Gary


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> You mean to tell me you do not have these on board? I am disappointed
> 
> Plain Round Cutter Set, 9 Pieces


Why, when an opened tin can works perfectly. Tuna cans make a perfect size biscuit. I don't like undertakers. I have only one on board, my pour-over coffee filter. I suppose I could use it to make yogurt cheese, but not sure if it would leave a taste in it, let alone making the yogurt taste like coffee.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Of course... Dave/Auspicious and I are just being food snobs... he himself is a damn good cook... and as a chef myself, we have fun discussing cooking on a boat... 

We use PVC all the time in professional kitchens for molds... HD doesnt care for that very much however


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Of course... Dave/Auspicious and I are just being food snobs... he himself is a damn good cook... and as I chef myself, we have fun discussing cooking on a boat...


Thanks Shawn.

I should explain my comment about ginger snap cookies. Shawn built a truly wonderous sauce on a delivery based on crushing ginger snap cookies.

That whole trip he kept saying "I don't want to do all the cooking" and then would disappear below and the most wonderous things would appear.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I do love me some Trader Joe's triple ginger cookies. They are really good, and come in a plastic tub so they stay crispy for a while too! Not that they last very long.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I was reminded this morning by my children of one of their favorite dishes while sailing...

Seared Sea Scallops with Creamy Polenta - Roasted Red Peppers - Crispy Prosciutto - Arugula

Polenta:
1 to 6 ratio usually works well so 2 oz of cornmeal to 12 oz of liquid. The liquid can be any combination of water, chicken stock/bouillon, milk, cream, etc

Butter
Diced Onion or Shallots 
Minced Garlic
Liquids
Cornmeal
Parmesan or similar cheese

Melt butter and lightly saute onion then garlic. Add liquid and stir in cornmeal. Simmer until cornmeal feels soft. Add cheese.

To crisp to prosciutto, place in a medium heat pan and turn as needed until desired crisp

Roasted a red pepper on a open flame until fully charred. Remove charred skin and seeds with a knife or rinse under water. Cut in a dice or slice.

To sear the scallops: 
You really need a cast iron skillet to achieve the proper golden brown scallop.
- heat skillet well and make sure scallops are dry (do not use the water injected crap scallops) 
- add a bit of oil to the skillet and place scallops in pan. The oil should almost begin to smoke prior to placing the scallops I
- add some butter... Turn scallops and remove from heat

Place some polenta in the center of the place. Arrange a bit of arugula on the center and drizzle with some lemon and olive oil if desired. Place scallops around and garnish with Peppers and Prosciutto. A bit of fresh pepper and course salt if you like.

My two angels (my daughters) love scallops no matter how we cook them but this is apparently one of their favorite they request when sailing. Cheers


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

We love pasta with seafood... clams, shrimps, scallops... whatever... red or white.


----------



## edward martin (Apr 11, 2020)

I usually like to make a cup of coffee with some fruit. It will help me stay awake and add calcium. Maybe a bit strange but I like it


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

In 1972 I picked up a French SEB pressure cooker in Tahiti and have been using the same model ever since. With the secure top and the fact that it cooks in 1/3rd the time, it is the perfect one pot meal maker.
When doing a crossing, we eat a lot of fresh fish. When cleaning a fish we will cut off the sashimi bits first and refrigerate them to cool, then make up a dipping sauce of sesame oil, wasabi and soy.
The rest is filleted or steaked, depending on the type of fish. We like our fresh fish fried in a quality first cold pressed olive oil with a bit of garlic and lemon squeezed on the finished product.
If we get more than we can eat fresh, I will cube whatever gets refrigerated and using the pressure cooker above, make a nice one pot curry with rice and vegetables.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Dinners.....We eat a lot of fresh fish of many varieties, rarely thin white flesh. At least 2/3 times a week. Mostly grilled direct, sometimes on aluminum on the grill. Accompanied by all different types of tropical salsa, a lot including fruit. We also like our red meat steaks, again grilled. Vegetables are grilled ( see a trend here😄)

We like making fresh sushi and sashimi. 

Pasta has mostly evaporated from our diets unless made from veggies due to their high carb content. Always accompanied by freshly grated hard cheeses like Asiago, pecorino romano etc. 

We eat no differently on the boat, then we do at home. 

Wine...Pinot noir...red zin.....cabs

Coffee....Kona or Ethiopian Yoricheff, fresh ground in a French press.

Lunches- nice artisanal cheeses with fruit and occasional smoked charcuterie. 

Desserts- grilled pears and gorgaonzola, grilled peaches , grilled pineapple, homemade sorbet with blackberries

Food for us is an experience like it is in European cultures. Meals are time to laugh, talk, network either by ourselves or with friends .


----------



## skalashn (Jun 28, 2011)

Chef, any advice for us aspiring coffee snobs on the best french press procedure? We prefer espresso at home but have to resort to french press on the boat due to lack of equipment...and it is a bit of a disappointment. We use quality beans and a manual burr grinder.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

That's great.

I copy pasted good procedure for using the French press. Trick is bring to slow boil, back off a little. 180-200 degrees best. 4 minutes is a good time to steep. Amt of coffee depend on the strength you like it . Try and be consistent. Our boat mugs are 12 oz. we like very strong coffee so it's 4 tsp/ mug for us. 1/2 fill , add coffee and finish filling is good procedure for setting all th grounds.

Storage of beans before grinding is important. I was gifted a few Gator SS ones and they are primo, but you can find similar for less. They have valve releasing CO2 .

I attached the Nissan French Press we use. Stainless, keeps the coffee hot , easy to clean, unbreakable, holds 3 mugs. Great when underway to have a nice piping hot coffee.

We have two types of mugs...hot weather and cold. Hot weather are open ceramic from the ports we have visited
Newport, Mauntauk, Mystic, Cape May, St Micheals, Solomon's I've. Then we have stainless double walled vacuum mugs with lids for cold weather.

Can you tell we take our coffee seriously ( too).

https://www.stumptowncoffee.com/bre...MI6erIyrD36AIVDSsMCh0HpAJdEAAYAiAAEgJh2fD_BwE

https://www.amazon.com/Thermos-34-Ounce-Insulated-Stainless-Steel-Gourmet/dp/B00CDTIGDE

https://www.amazon.com/Coffee-Gator...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## skalashn (Jun 28, 2011)

Great tips, thanks. I think we can do better with the storage. I like the Gator cans.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I just came across something that astounded me. It seems kidney beans, red and white (didn’t know there were white kidney beans either) contain toxins and must be boiled for at least 10 minutes, although some say 20.

Slow cooking may not raise the temperature high enough to break down the toxins.

The toxins cause vomiting and diarrhea, and may be enough to require hospitalization due to dehydration. 

Guess what I was preparing to cook when I found this gem!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

hpeer said:


> I just came across something that astounded me. It seems kidney beans, red and white (didn't know there were white kidney beans either) contain toxins and must be boiled for at least 10 minutes, although some say 20.
> 
> Slow cooking may not raise the temperature high enough to break down the toxins.
> 
> ...


Red worse than white

Don't cook from raw in crockpot or slow cooker. Temp may not be high enough to destroy the toxin


----------

